# Anyone CD 1 today - Sept 10th?



## hopefulfor09

The dreaded witch showed up this morning - 5 days late oh how I do love her tardiness. The least she could do is show up on time. I am looking for a buddy to help keep me sane for this cycle. I am good for a chuckle and both of my best mates are pregnant so I am surrounded by good chi! Let me know!


----------



## amber20

I am close. cd 1 for me was Sept 8.


----------



## hopefulfor09

Okay - with my wonky cycle we're probably even closer. Thanks for replying. HOpefully this month we get our BFPs.


----------



## amber20

I agree! Baby dust to us!


----------



## Greta

Hey so I am in too. SO much for not being obsessed. Oh well. Need to buy OPKs and preseed for my tools now. x


----------



## rinkydink

Hi - im in too. As I said in TTC forum - this is my 1st month 'proper' trying. 

:dust: to all of you!


----------



## Zoey1

:wave:Hey Ladies! 
I'd love to join your group! I am CD1 today (Sept. 10th) My cycle usually runs between 25-28 days and this will be my first month TTC. I am soo impatient to begin. :happydance:
Baby dust to all of you! :dust:


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all, CD 1 for me today too! However you may all leave me behind at some point as my cycles can range from 28 -50 days and I haven't got a clue what it will turn out to be this month lol.


----------



## amber20

:dust: to us all this month!


----------



## veeeh

Hi guys - I've moved over with you! As I normally have a 28 day cycle, and usually ovulate day 14 (would be Sept 23 this month) we are planning on BDing on 18, 20, 21 and 22 (and maybe 23 for good luck). Obviously I will be updating these dates based on my CP and CM but as this is my first month monitoring them I'm not going to be completely reliant on them. I decided not to chart my temp. or use OPKs this month just to see how it goes. Does that sound like a plan? 

What's everyone else's plan?

Baby dust to all!
Victoria


----------



## amber20

I'm still going to temp this month. I'm undecided OPKs still. I am suppose to O around the 21.


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Victoria, 
I pretty much have the same plan as you! My period started today and I'm due to ovulate around the 22nd, but my AF can be very fickle ranging from 24to 28 days. My hubby and I will be BDing from the 16th to the 24th (EXTRA COVERAGE for GOOD LUCK). :dust:


----------



## Zoey1

amber20 said:


> I'm still going to temp this month. I'm undecided OPKs still. I am suppose to O around the 21.


*:wave:Hey Amber, 
I'm not to sure about OPK's either. I have First Response Daily OPK's and they always seem to give me a faint line. And I know... that I am not having an LH surge every day. Those tests only seem to confuse me more. I am temping though; however my temps arent typical textbook levels either. Oh TTC can be oh so fun!! *


----------



## babybump2009

Whoo-hoo, I made it here! I'm in with you ladies : ) CD 1 was September 6th. Hope I'm ok to join..: / 
I'll see ya in the 2ww, and be prepared, I will be asking a lot of questions regarding silly symptoms! (I'll probably be here sooner than that) if not, GOOD LUCK to everyone here!!! I'm crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## amber20

Yeah Zoey its all so confusing. I get quite a few faint ones also.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee CD1 was the 10th to :dance:


----------



## amber20

Welcome aboard!


----------



## kittiekat

Gosh this is such a heavy period :-(

I am going to be temping, OPK's and ferning test, CM and CP position lol don't think there is anything else lol.

I really hope I have a 28 day cycle this time but if not I won't be O'ing until at least the middle of OCT when you guys will be testing :-(

I can hope though.......................


----------



## honey08

hi ya im cd1 2day (11 sep) so not far behind most of u , usually my cycles r 29-30days long, but this last one i didnt O til cd20 so its been a 37day cycle,wot a pain,its a pain now cos this is rough this af,anyways like last mth i will be using the istead cups and pre-seed again....found both fantastic,and on another site i chat on (ff) im even in a group there and we all use them2help 2conceive a few have got bfps already!! so defo keepin fx x x x hopin this cycle isnt guna be a 37day one agian,well really am hopin im not guna see af for 9mth now!! ;)


----------



## Zoey1

:hi:Welcome to our group Honey!! After hearing such rave responses about Preseed, I've purchased some as well and will be using it for the first time this month. 

I'm hoping we all get our :bfp:'s this cycle!!!. :happydance:
:hug:


----------



## veeeh

:hi: Honey

Sorry if I am a bit behind here but what is preseed? I've never heard of it before.

Victoria


----------



## amber20

If its anything like pre-conceive than its a lube that is sperm friendly.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Yeah it's sperm friendly lube, suppose to actually aid the swimmer :dance:


----------



## rinkydink

Babybump2009 - Im right in line with you cd 1 was 6th too!

Gonna start the madness tonight and keep going ALL month!!!

OPKs at the ready .... here I go ...


----------



## amber20

Good luck girls! May we get our BFPs!!!


----------



## honey08

hi ya lovley ladies ......as uknow im cd1 11sep, just seen a buddy thread 4 that date,but i posted ere first:) so am ere 2stay :)
this af is really hurting this mth,but hey was glad2see it cos my usual cycle is 30days...but last mth didnt O til cd20 and usually lp is 15days but never mind am ere now,tested on cd35 u see ,got a :bfn: so just wanted af suppose:)
hope were guna av a few :bfp: from ere this cycle,the pre-seed is fab and i use instead cup aswell, keeps the sperm in instead of leaking out...there suppose2be 4 af (not4me thanx) i go on ff also and lots of ladies av ad bfp using the instead cup n pre-seed :)
BABYDUST4EVERY1 X X X (including me of course!!)


----------



## kittiekat

Hi honey,

I keep reading about the instead cups but haven't seen or heard of them before. What do you use them for and where did you get them from hun? I take it from your post you use them after :sex:???? Can I just ask how long for :blush:??


----------



## honey08

kittiekat 
hi ya hun :) the instead cups...just seen ur in uk like me so u will av 2 buy them online,if u end up gettign some, i got mine from..erm accessdianogsics.com i think,yeah sure it was i got 6 for £6 and this is cheap for us cos some change somat like£30 for 10 !! just put insteadcups in2 ur search engine n u will find them, using them..when i saw them i thought...that will never fit!but u sort of squosh it2geva and put in after bd,best to use a bit pf pre-seed first couple of times i think,(same site)let me know if u start using them:)
as for me im only cd3 and ive only usin a panty liner! never like me this,i usually av a full 5days of af with tampons till the end! not complaining like!!
hows every 1 eles doin? hope this is last time i see af for 9mth now,dh is guna av a sperm count done, i had a mc in mar08 so its just more for peace of mind really,im at docs monday n im guna ask him for blood tests etc,had a lap when i was only 20 (cant really understand why they were so keen2do it then tho!)everything was fine then,but that was 7yrs ago now,i was with x for 3yrs never got pg...werent tryin but weremt preventing either....first ever bfp and i mc :( but ive got my hopes up and my mind strong as i know it WILL happen:) it will4all of us its just the crazy journey on the way!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I forgt what cd I am on until I post...haha
AF has been pretty bad..I usually have cd1 as the worst day then it gets better...NOT this time...cd1,2, and 3......I just wish she would leave so i can start :sex:
I have been in to much pain to respond to many posts for last 2 days..... Hope to start chating with old and new cycle buddies this month!

I treated myself to a few glasses of wine...it turned out to be a cherry / white wine mixture. Not that great..haha didn't even get a buzz on.
Oh well.....Now i don't feel so bad abstaining from alcohol whole TTC. Not missing anything.


----------



## kittiekat

Thanks Honey, will have a look online. Heellllooo Chilly!!!! Nice to see you dear :happydance:


----------



## Hansie

Hi all
My af began on the 9th so can I buddy up with you guys? Am using a moon cup for af this month anyone else? they are wonderful! any way I also hope I dont have to use it again after this month for 9 months fx. This is my first af in 2 years I am still breastfeeding my lo so :witch:has only just returned after we night weaned.I am looking forward to :sex::sex:in a couple of days I figure we will just do it every other day until af is due to be on the safe side. I have loads of opk's do you think I should start using them as soon as af ends as I have no idea when I ovulate I think I used to have about a 28-30 day cycle but i never really counted before? I also have 20 HPT's on the way so i can start testing 6dpo:blush: Lots of baby dust to us al lxxx i hope we all get our :bfp: this month xxx


----------



## Zoey1

Welcome to our group Hansie!! :happydance:Im definitely all about using OPKs. My cycle usually ranges from 23 to 28 days, so Im never really sure of when I O. I also cracked up when I read that you bought 20 HPTs. I just did the exact same thing so I could begin testing at 6dpo, even though I probably wont get an accurate result until at least 11dpo. I know Ill be an obsessive tester! Good luck Hansie & I hope you get your :bfp:!

:hug:


----------



## nellis10

Hi Guys!

Can I join this group too? My CD1 was Sept 13th! I ahve a 26 -ish day cycle and my LP is about 12 days...so looking to OV somewhere between CD12 and CD16.


----------



## honey08

hi nellis10 welcome2this group:)wot r ur plans this mth? do u use opk etc?
Hansie 
i use the instead cups same as moon cup....and i use preseed with them also,used it4the first time last mth,hoping to get a :bfp:this cycle:)
this last cycle was 37days....usually im 29-30cycle,but i didnt O till cd20,if i didnt chart and use opk i wudnt av a cue,its the first mth im using my persona fertility monitor,same as cbfm,so im not counting on gettin a peak first mth but it wud be a bonus:)
my af has stopped 2day,might av a bit of spotting later 2day but think that will be it(i hope!)
anyways ladies...will post bk in a couple of days (be 2moro probabley!:))


----------



## nellis10

Well I was the gadget queen, but I am giving it all up in favour of letting things take its course!!

I know I ovulate between CD12 and CD16, and my cycles are between 24 and 28 days...average of 26...so we'll BD between CD10 and CD17 and hope for the best!!! :happydance:

And no more POAS before AF...had a chemical pregnancy last cycle and was so disappointed, so am trying not to do an more peeing until AF is late...So I eon't be buying any internet cheapies as i normally do. :dohh:


----------



## Hansie

My af also finished todayO:) Which is fab news as I thought it may drag as this is my first af in 2 years. I have started using my OPK's today as I want to see the LH surge (line increasing in darkness) on the tests when I line them up. There seems to be a faint line on the OPK I just did so fx it will keep getting darker. Love reading updates on everyones cycle. Luck and and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## veeeh

Welcome Hansie and Nellis10 :hi:

Hansie - my CD1 was Sept 9th too :) I usually have a 28 day cycle and I am expecting to ovulate next Tuesday and I think we are going to start BDing on Friday (maybe Thursday for good luck :) ) We did practice last night though ;)

Is anybody monitoring CP? I've been checking mine and I think my cervix is still open (though it is low and hard, feeling like my nose). Is this weird? 

I'm trying to decide on getting OPKs - I keep flip-floping as to whether I should or not......

Baby dust to everyone!
Victoria


----------



## Annaspanna

Hey girls, just seen this thread, can I join in plz!! My CD1 was 10th Sept, i have cycles from 32-36 days long and Ov quite late (i think!) so still got a lil while before serious BD starts going!!
How are u all this evening?? Love Anna x


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Annaspanna, you can absolutely join our group!! Welcome sweetie. How long have you and your hubby TTC?


----------



## veeeh

:hi: Anna,
Welcome to our group! 

All is good in our household this evening - though I am finding my husband incredibly attractive :) Are the babymaking hormones kicking in already?! Trying to stave off until at least Thursday though!

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Victoria


----------



## Hansie

Hi Anna
We are all well thanks in sunny Essex (not). I really hope we all get our BFP's this month and break a record. What is the most amount of BFP's in one buddy group at the same time does any one know??
I am looking forward to doing BD starting tomo. do you guys think we should BD every day or every other?? We BD'd every other to conceve my dd and fell in the first month but maybe we should do it every day just to be on the safe side?? Any thoughts?? I am using OPK's but when I get a positive OPK that means we have to BD the day after not actually on the day I get the +OPK right? I am obsessing already Im so pleased to have people to obsess with my DH thinks im compleatly insane lol xxx


----------



## amber20

I think i would bd the day of a + OPK.


----------



## Halle71

I agree with Amber.
A positive indicates you could ovulate in the next 36 hours so BDing then may be too late. Better be safe than sorry and do both.
Although some people recommend BDing every other day, there are also a lot of people who say that every day is best.
Although that may be a good thread to start. I might start one - finding out from the pregnant posters who BD'd every two days and who BD'd every day...
Hx

ps I'm CD9 and would love to join your group please!


----------



## nellis10

We B'd everyday from CD11 through CD16 missing out only CD15 (the day I actually ovulated!! :dohh:) But it DID result in a faint positive which has now disappeared!


----------



## CHILLbilly

hello again....Iposted a quick hi a few days ago then went M.I.A..haha
I have a cycle of 26-28 days...last 2 months have been 28 day cycles..so thats good.
I am going au natural this month....BD every day or every other day in case OH gets to tired.haha. Then just wait til AF is due BUT she won't show this month..hehe 

I usually only have a couple of tests and then get to excited..test to early then have to wait for AF......the 2ww is bad enough but the last week of waiting is horrible. So I may disappear during the last week. 
I am just waiting for AF to go...........shes been a bad one this month....heavy and crampy....and boy oh boy have I been a hormonal be'otch to OH.
Feeling more lovey dovey towards him now....so must be getting closer to O time..hehe

Hope to chat more with my old/new cycle buddies..
good luck to us all this time around...cause last cycle didn't have to many :bfp:


----------



## Halle71

I got made redundant yesterday.
I work in advertising and the industry isn't doing too good at the moment.
I'm not too bothered about the job, something else usually comes along but I'm really worried about TCC. Basically I would have had a really good maternity package and would have been able to afford to take a year off but now, if I start somewhere new I would have to wait a few months until I am eligible for their package. I don't want to wait...
There is a chance I may get some money out of them - my idiot boss told me that he selected me instead of my colleague because he has a family. I have taken legal advice and it turns out that is completely illegal and discriminatory so I hope to get enough money out of them now to cover anything I would have got for maternity leave.
My OH has been wonderful and wants to carry on trying and take it as it comes. We are still planning on trying this cycle and I have just noticed loads of EWCM on CD10 so he's got a busy few nights ahead of him!!
I'm going to try and forget everything until after Spain next week and thenn wrk out what I am going to do. 

Yet again I'm gutted about my miscarriage - I would now be 20 weeks and it is unlikely they would have made me redundant. What a bloody year!!!

How is everyone else doing as we get close to the big o time?!

Hx


----------



## Hansie

So sorry you got made redundant that really sucks also sorry for your loss. hopefully you can get some money out of them!! The lack of stress may help you conceve!! you never know?
We are starting our BD'ing tonight yay xxxx


----------



## CHILLbilly

Halle......being let go because YOU don't have a family is so illegal....I am surprised they told you that...idiots!!!!!!
Hun I am so sorry that has happened to you.......maybe there is a better company out there for you..... and i totally understand your feelings about " what if..and would have been" ......... i am 2 weeks away from my Conception date from last year. I actually may ovulate one week before i did last year. Maybe thats why I am in a funky mood lately.
Any time you need to rant about your MC and the what ifs....please pm me....anytime!


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Halle & Chillbilly, I'm so sorry to hear about your losses! :hugs: 

Halle- In regards to your job, that's Bulls***!! It's completely illegal to lay you off due to NOT having a family. I really can't believe your boss told you that. What a freaking moron!! Any attorney would love to go after a company and manger like that. I hope you continue to TTC this month. Everything will work itself about, but I can definitely understand your concerns.
Good luck sweetie! :hug:


----------



## Zoey1

Bump Bump :hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

So i am still a week away from O time.....
I feel like this past AF has been the longest ever......

So i just coloured my hair...went from a dark strawberry blonde to a redish brown....not dry yet so I am hoping it worked..haha.....
I was scared that the dye had turned the ends ( a blonder colour) green...but looks ok so far.....that would be my luck..haha:dohh:

my pic is from before summer. ( the sun bleaches it a few shades lighter....)


----------



## nellis10

Hi Guys!!!

Good luck to those that are nearing the big O day!!! :hugs::happydance:

I still have at least 6-10 days until the big O for me!!

BDing starts on Monday!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Heys guys can I join you? I'm on cd5 atm, after a chemical, laso had a chemical the month before while on the pill too so dont really know when af is due for definate, grrrr! Had a 30 day cycle last month but not sure if that was delayed coz of the chemical or not, OV on cd13 so FX I only have 8 days to wait!!!!

Good luck everyone, heres to a record number of bfp's this month!!


----------



## Halle71

Hi Girls

Thanks for your replies. I have taken legal advice and yep, I do have a case for unfair dismissal/discrimination. My aim is to get 6 months from them, start freelancing and get pregnant. Starting tonight. :happydance:

Hi Chill, thanks sweetie. Hope the hair has turned out well - you should update your pic so we can all see. I'm probably going to O a couple of days before you but could be as early as Sunday. I won't really know cos I'll be away so can't get on FF and OPKs don't really work for me. Here's to a little Spanish baby. Well, conceived in Spain!

Zoey, I know, I couldn't believe it. Basically he is a bumbling fool and was embarrassed and nervous when he bumped into me. I knew straight away he had cocked up and that it would get me more money. That's al I want - the same amount that I would have got for maternity because if I start a new job now I would have to wait and I am not prepared to.

Hansie, I saw you on my 'every day or every other day' thread. What have you decided?

Welcome Ju_Bubbs - the more the merrier - good luck!

Hx


----------



## Hansie

Hi Halle Im Pleased you can get unfair dismissal! They are well out of order for letting you go! I like your Plan tho! Stay possitive!
I decided on the 'every day, every other day' argument after much reasearch, to do it every day!! What I read said there is no such thing as too much sex when TTC!!! Apparently the sperm count is slightly less everyday but not enough to make any difference. In fact its worse if he 'saves it up' cos then the sperm has low motility due to being old!!! I think the site said there was the same chance of getting pg doing every other as every day but im not taking any chances!!! lol xxx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thanks halle... just read about your work issue, I cant believe that, good luck with your case!

I'm soo confused atm.. I got a positive opk today on cd5!!!! I know I bled again 2 weeks after my last chemical, but I didn't think it was coz I ov again litrally straight after.. looks like I must do! strange


----------



## amber20

I am so sorry to hear about your chemical preg. Good luck this month!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thank you amber, good luck to you too xx


----------



## Hansie

I dont know what that means in terms of your cycle but if your OPK is possitive then get BD'ing. 
I am lost when it comes to OPK's ATM anyway as I had a stronger line yesterday than today but still neither are possitive I dont think! Im CD10 today so expecting to OV in the next 5 days I guess my cycle when I haf af before pg and bf was about 28-30 days ish so im hoping it will go stright back to that but there is no gurantee it will. Im hoping that cos af was normal length for me (6 days) that my cycle will be normal length but I dont know if it works like that???? So im confused too, maybe im looking in to it too hard and just need to keep BD'ing lol xxxx


----------



## Annaspanna

Hey girls, sorry havent been on for a while, all work work work and no play!! Me and OH are now in our 4th cycle of TTC since I came off BCP, at first I was a bit obsessive but i have calmed down a bit lately, much helped by getting two lil kittens to fill my time with when at home alone!! 

Still another 10-12 days before Ov for me (i think!) so counting down the days, but practising at the same time, lol!!

Everyone else ok today? Does anyone Ov really early in their cycle? Ju-bubbs i saw u said u got positive on day5, i guess u should just go for it, u never know, bodies are strange things, especially after a chemical....im so sorry u had to go thru that. Lots of positive vibes tho for this cycle hun.
xxx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

yeah.. i'm hoping its a real positive opk... we're gunna get lots of practise in anyway just incase lol.. niot exactly a chore is it? heh heh

For all i know it could be normal for me to ov this early, coz its only my 2nd cycle since being on the pill for 10 years!

positive thinking for all of us xxx


----------



## Zoey1

:hi:Hey Ju-Bubbs! Welcome to our awesome group! I'm so sorry to hear about your mc's and truly hope you get a healthy :bfp: very soon! :hugs:

Hally, I am so glad you are pursuing your lawsuit. I hope you get $$ for all of the maternity pay you would've lost.

As for me, I'm just checking in and tonight will begin my BD fest. I'm due to ovulate in 4 days, so here I go. Good luck to all of you ladies, since we are all pretty much on the same schedule! :dust:

Has anyone gotten a positve OPK yet?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Me, I think! Still finding it hard to believe, got it yesterday on cd4, but today my temperature has VERY slightly gone up, which is what it didon the day i OV last month, so getting lots of bd in just incase and wait and see if my temp sky rockets tomorrow.. still confuddled over it lol!


----------



## Halle71

Hi girlies

This will probably be my last post until after my hols so I just want to say good luck and happy :sex: for the next few days. We started last night, a bit early but we are flying overnight tonight and will be really tired in the morning. Also my CM and CP are looking fertile.

Zoey, I never get positives, just very faint lines at about the right time. I know I ovulate because I got pg in May but for some reason the just don't work. 

This is far, far TMI but I know a lot of people on here are worried about their OH - wearing them out/getting boring etc. Last night for a special treat I used my mouth until the critical point. Lets just say I don't think he'll need pursuading in the future :rofl: It's also quicker for those nights when you just don't have th energy for an all nighter!! Sorry again but I thought it would be worth a mention... 

Well I'm off to :icecream: so see you all for the 2ww when I get back.

Good luck!!

Hx


----------



## amber20

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Hansie

Have lots of fun on your hols Halle and Have lots of BD xx I think the little smiley face (licking and ice cream)was very appropriate after reading the TMI you wrote before hand lol xxx

I think I got my +OPK today so we will be at it lots the next few days! I hope every one is well and doing lots of BD'ing so we can all get our :bfp:this month xxx


----------



## honey08

hi ya ladies :) im cd9 2day (i think) i had a bit of bad news tho,cos i had a blood test done at consultant and when i went 2 ask gp other day for cd21test cos dh is aving test so thought it be good 2 do...then my gp said oh av u ad these bloods bk from consultant yet? n i said no..why? he said well uv low estrogen :( gutted i am) so on oct1 im goin 4 cd21 test,and gp said we'll get u refered 2 gyne if its still low,if its not still go2gyne to try get sorted,so ls ladies keep ur FX for me .... garys taking his sperm test in 2day,if that cums back good then at least its just me that hopefully will get sorted and we b on r way to a much wanted :bfp: ,im still guna try till regardless,i had a mc in mar08 and now know this cud of been the cause of the mc:( but like ju-bubbs said at least i know wot it is so fx it can be sorted and we can finally get a sticky bfp
so gp says with estrogen been low i probabley dont O, even though i get pos opk and a chart dip2show O still doesnt mean ive O !!! still want the sex tho !!!
hope we get a few :bfp: this mth ladies :)


----------



## amber20

Hope everything gets sorted out Honey.


----------



## Annaspanna

Oh no, but like u say at least u know what the problem is so u can try get it sorted for ur bfp! Good luck honey xx


----------



## veeeh

Hi Girls (and welcome Ju_bubba)!

Halle - I'm sorry to hear about your dismissal but it definitely sounds like you have a strong case against them so I'm sure you'll get what's deserved :) Have fun on holiday! 

Honey -I hope everything gets sorted out for you...good luck!

So I have a query....I have been monitoring my CP. It has been low and hard since the beginning of my cycle, then on Tuesday morning (CD 8) it was higher, wednesday high and softer and thursday high and soft. Today it is low and hard! Do I assume ovulation is over?? I was expecting to ovulate this coming Tuesday.

Sorry if TMI but yesterday (CD-10, high and soft CP) we did some BDing. I stayed in bed for 20 mins with pillow under hips and knees bent. I then had to get in the shower and start my day - I was a little apprehensive about getting in the shower, never mind standing up but I had no choice. After my shower I had an awful lot of EWCM (copious amounts) I was pretty convinced that this could just have been seminal fluid but it didn't look like that really. I had been checking CM but there wasn't really anything, even the night before BDing. Could sex have brought on a "gush" of CM or wasn't it CM at all? 

And...this morning I was having little pains coming from my left side - exactly like the ovulation pains I usually have, so I was convinced I was ovulating today and was just about to get hubby when I checked CP to find it low and hard and really not in an ovulating position.

Sorry this is so long-winded, basically I am just trying to work out if ovulation has happened, is happening or is about to happen. Any thoughts??

Thanks guys!
Victoria

P.S. Good luck and have a fun weekend BDing to all those about to ovulate :)


----------



## honey08

thanks ladies:) my gp didnt seem 2 worried though so its given me a lot of hope,lots of ladies dont O on there own,just hope gays sperm is guna cum bk good,then its just me2sort out aint it ..... lots take clomid and have TWINS!! wud be a dream cum ture,but i suppoe i best just get through one day at a time at the moment,hopin my gyn re-ferel wont take ages, im still in shock, but at the same time plsed theyve found the problem,
veeeh ... do u not do opk or charting? if u dont get ur bfp this mth i wud highlry recommend both!! then uknow where u r every day of ur cycle,i think if anything can make it a little easier then bring it on!!! x x x x


----------



## Annaspanna

Hi girls, just finished my run of nights at work... the tiredness is not helping my bid to BD every day up to ovulation!! hehe! Altho its still about a week away so still got time. Hope ur all having a great weekend and getting plenty of action!! xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

I'm getting close and no chances for bd yet.....something always comes up.....like OH getting up way to early and not waking me.... he seems to get in the moo around cd16/17 hahaha.....way to late buddy!!!!!
hard to feel sexy when you have just gotten over a bad PMS (PMT) spell from AF and now I am getting sick..so no energy...
and it seems I am starting to get EWCM..more so then I have ever seen..lol
maybe the grapefruit juice is working!!!!


----------



## Hansie

Im envious of your EWCM lol! I dont seem to have any and im on CD13 Im starting to panic and think I will not ovulate and that my cycle has not just gone stright back to normal:cry:We are BD'ing for england tho and I intend to keep going until I O when ever that may be? I have +OPK's for the last 3 days so I dont know where all my EWCM is??? Im stressing out ATM (this is prob not helping O lol Also my lil girl is screaming and refusing to go to sleep and im so tired:cry:


----------



## CHILLbilly

hansie...you need to try preseed........it mimics EWCM...sperm friendly lube..BUT make sure you order the internal type...My OH ordered external..no applicator so hard to get it near cervix......oh well.....I also have been drinking a glass or 2 of grapefruit juice..maybe thats been helping...I never get EWCM so this "wetness" is a good sign for me

Anna....working nights is so rough......Iused to do 11pm til 7am shifts when I was in my 20's...it was grat for weekends..always up late to party..haha now way to old for that..LoL


----------



## applegirl

Hi! Can I join you mid cycle? 

Really hoping this is the month for us! Baby dust to all of you 'O'ing this week!

After 12 months of TTC, this is my first month of charting, and I only got started mid cycle. I'm also using an OPK for this first time this cycle. Getting nervous - my CD1 was 11th Sept, and I am usually 25-26 days. I started with a cheapo OPK. The lines were difficult to interpret so I went for digital - now on day 12 and still no O! Getting nervous. Wondering if we missed the O last week. Temps still low though. Been BDing lots : ) but missed 2 days last week AAARRRGGGHH! 

This cycle its a year since my miscarriage. Would be great to be pregnant. Looking forward to having buddies to share the 2WW with!:hugs:


----------



## Zoey1

:hi:Welcome to the group Applegirl! I'm sorry to hear about your previous loss. I so hope you get your BFP this cycle. Don't stress too much about the OPKs. I've been using them and I've never really had a line that was darker than the reference line. :dohh:

Let's keep it going into the 2ww. Bump! :happydance:


----------



## applegirl

HI Zoey - thanks for the welcome - and happy ovulation day! Yes, here comes the two week wait. Here's to all of us! Will be fun to have folk to share the testing and waiting adventure with. Still having fun with the BDing now though:happydance:


----------



## amber20

Well I am Oing today! I should have yesterday though!


----------



## Annaspanna

hi girls, gosh u all seems to be so close to Oving, i'm jealous!! No sign of it yet for me, but did get some BD in today, here starts the every other day sessions. Keep up the hard work girls! xx


----------



## applegirl

Well - just did my morning digi OPK and got my happy face - I'm ovulating!

So - no time to chat - off to BD.


----------



## kittiekat

Hi Anna,

No ovulation for me either yet. I actually O'd last month around day 36 or something like that so i may have a way to go yet as well :-( 

I have started to get some good CM and my CP has been high for the last two days so fingers crossed I won't have to wait another two weeks for O day. Its just a case of waiting and sometimes I think I actually hate this 2ww (upto O day) rather than the real 2ww lol!


----------



## veeeh

Hi Applegirl,
I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you get your BFP this month!

Well today is ovulation day for me so let the 2ww begin!! 
How's everyone doing today?

Victoria


----------



## applegirl

Thanks Victoria - yes - we are in this together for the 2WW. I've got lots to distract me - as Aunt Flo is due on the 6th of Oct for me - my partner's birthday and the day I submit my phd!! Would be amazing to get the :bfp: that day - but might be too much good luck for one girl : )

I have to admit I am starting to expect the negatives - but then every month I hope and believe. It's amazing how resilient we are. 

Hey - went belly dancing for the first time tonight, was super fun. I recommend it!


----------



## Zoey1

How's everyone handling the 2ww so far? I'm only 2dpo and I'm feeling so impatient! :headspin:


----------



## amber20

I am also 2 dpo and anxious to know the answers! Oh I hate the 2ww!


----------



## Zoey1

amber20 said:


> I am also 2 dpo and anxious to know the answers! Oh I hate the 2ww!


Hey Amber, I know its WAY TOO early for either of us to test, but when do you think you'll give in and :test: ?


----------



## amber20

I'm thinking I might give in around Oct 2 or 3. What about you?


----------



## Zoey1

Ya.... I actually gave in yesterday. :blush:I know ridiculious, but I bought 18 tests from early-pregnancytest.com, so I thought why not.:shrug: Just in case you were wondering..it came out negative. :rofl: I shoud definitely wait until the 2nd or 3rd as well.


----------



## JJF

Just came across this thread, seems like there are about 5 buddy groups that have the same dates, hehe. Sounds like everyone has just stepped into the 2ww or is almost there. I'm in the 2ww and doing my usual obsessing tricks but going to try not to bore the ladies this month with all my symptoms, espcially since they didn't give me my bfp :)

Apple-you've been charting I see, have you considered using fertility friend so we can all stalk your chart, haha. Good luck, this is my second month charting and I'm enjoying it. Guess its just another addiction though to throw in with the symptom spotting and the POAS addiction.

Tink just challenged me to NOT POAS this cycle since I got so carried away last cycle so going to try to wait until I'm one day late...wish me luck. But the rest of you better be POAS and posting some pics for me to squint at, turn my head, move my screen around and oggle over!!!!!! DOesn't seem to be as many pictures on here to comment on lately and thats my favorite part! Except for the ones that are VERY obviously positive and you get them, what do you think, do you think there's two lines? HAHA


----------



## Zoey1

Good luck to you as well JJF!! Baby Dust your way! :dust:


----------



## amber20

Good luck I hope you have move will power then I do.


----------



## applegirl

Hi All!

Looks like we've been busy! Zoey - can't believe you are already testing : ) that put a smile on my face. 

I am going to try and wait until the 5th of oct to test - but we will see how well I manage! Trying to think of treats that I can give myself to help the 2WW pass faster. Did you know that eating chocolate can help lower miscarriage rates? 
https://www.canada.com/vancouversun/news/story.html?id=6768a847-fd23-4587-b153-36afe052ebe1

Maybe I will try having a mini amount of chocolate every day til testing day:wohoo:

Amber - good for you for thinking of holding out til the 2nd or 3rd - that's only 8 more days. 

JJF - thanks for joining us! I only started charting half way through this cycle (CD9) so don't have great data yet - but I am on fertility friend - how bout you? 

OK - back to work.


----------



## Hansie

WOW the chocolate thing is fab to know do you think cake counts? :rofl: as ive eaten half a corrot and orange cake today already:blush: I am so obsessing about testing I am going to asume Ive O'ed as im on CD17 we are still BD'ing tho lol - just in case lol, so if I were to have a 28 day cycle which I dont know that I will after 2 years with no af my period is due on the 7th of oct I am going away for the weekend of the 4th and im so tempted to test before I go but I dont want to test too early. I am already symptom spotting and I told myself I wouldn't obsess about it. When do you guys think I should test?? If I O'ed I think it was on day 10-15 I think? Obsess Obsess Obsess OMG I cant take it I might explode Obsess Obesess lol xxxx


----------



## JJF

Hansie, you sound like me on the obsession front, ha. If I put as much energy into keeping my house clean and laudry folded and put away as I do thinking about fertility and posting on this site, my house would be spotless! 

I say if you have the willpower to wait, then I'd say maybe start testing on Sat the 4th and if you think you might be a POAS addict like the rest of us seem to be, then I saw start now, hahahahaha


----------



## Hansie

OK Im now getting EWCM (which I didn't get with my +opk's) so im now thinking I didn't O a few days ago? also getting a bit of cramping so I think im O'ing now ish?? Well I will pounce on DH as soon as he walks through the door (and my lo is in bed lol) and I might have to test a few days later now :dohh: Bummer xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I've given up on opk's this month! they've been positive the whole time, and its hard to look for temp rises when my temp aint even dropped from last month :rofl:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hello my fertile cycle buddies!!!
hows that for PMA!!!!!!!!

I've been slacking on the bd dept. BUT I think thats because of our financial situation and the fact I may have to get a full time job...so not trying as hard as I should be. 
BUT I sure do want to hear some symptoms and will watch out during 2ww!!!!!!!

( maybe Iovulate late ) so will keep on bd'ing for next few days!
Test October 9.....8 if I have 2 tests.
I really shold order some o-sticks and hpt. I just got an email about a sale!!!!!!


----------



## applegirl

hey Chillbilly,

So sorry to hear you are feeling uncertain about the baby making due to your job situation. Here's to it all working out well. 

I admire you saying you will test twice if you'e got 2 tests. I think most of us would be out to the shops in a flash for a HPT if we thought we needed one : ) (or two... or eight!)

Hang in there with us for the 2WW - and let's see what happens! :hugs:


----------



## veeeh

Hey Chillbilly - I hope your situation improves soon and you can carrying on ttc! I must say, we haven't been BDing as much as I thought we had but I think we covered my fertile time well enough. We've both been really busy and it's hard to fit in alone time to talk never mind anything else! 

So I'm afraid the symptom hunting is already starting for me. I have been super, super tired for the last week - by 6/7pm I'm done and ready for bed, but hang on until 9 if I'm lucky! I've been having weird feelings - kind of like butterflies in my lower abdomen, which alternate to crampy (but not bad...kind of like stretching) feelings and then my pelvis just feels really sensitive - as if there is a lot going on down there. Hard to explain all that but there is a lot of weird (and kind of nice) feelings going on in my abdomen. And my CP is still really high - I know that's not 100% trustworthy, but definitely a good sign. And I think - though I could be imagining it - my nipples are a bit more "perky", which makes them look bigger (and if I really want to stretch my imagination, darker).

AF is due October 7th but I may test October 3rd. I would love to test OCt 2nd as that's my husband's birthday, but I think that is just too early, and when I got pregnant with my daughter, I tested on a Friday, so the 3rd is a Friday and might bring us good luck.

Can't wait to hear more symptoms from you guys so that I don't just feel crazy by myself!

Applegirl - good luck with finishing your PhD!! 

Hope everyone is well,
Victoria :hugs:


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Girlies~
I've definitely begun the symptom watching as well and its driving me bonkers!:loopy: So far, I'm very tired (eyes burn from exhaustion); breasts are quite sore, waking up w/ a stuffy nose, cramping on the right side (feels like ovulation or pre AF) and overall just feel odd. The worst part is, these could ALL be pre-AF symptoms, so who actually knows. :shrug:

I have a 26 day cycle and my AF is due on Oct. 5th. I'll probably begin testing more on Oct. 2nd. I really wish I could test now and know either way. Ill keep you posted as more come.

Anyone else have symptoms to share?

Baby Dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## JJF

Chillbilly-sorry about the finances, I feel your pain!!!! 
Zoey1-those sound good, sounds like a good number of us will begin testing that weekend. 
My only new sign today is my RIGHT, yes only one boob feels SO heavy, like a volleyball and its bigger than the left for sure. No crampying or anything, which I don't 'normally' get but then again, what is normal cause each month my body changes it all up a bit to annoy me!

I'm still honoring that challenge with tink, havn't done any testing, although they wouldn't show anything here at 6dpo, but the only reason I've been so good is I have ZERO tests in this house :) AF due on the 4th, which is my 6 yr old little girls spend the night party so pray for me that evening,haha. But this same child was born on Oct. 6th which is Monday so if AF is late, then I think I will TRY to wait to test on this day cause it sure would be special to get a BFP on my first childs birth date, you know. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Zoey1

Any more symptom spotters out there?? Share your symptoms ladies! :happydance:

Hey JJF-I'm so proud of you for honoring your "no test" challenge w/ Tink! :rofl: I so don't have the willpower to do that...even though testing too early is ineffective. What can I say&#8230;I&#8217;m very impatient. Your booby sign sounds pretty good to me as well! I so hope you get your :bfp: on Oct 6th on your LO b-day! 

PS. Your children are ADORABLE!


----------



## applegirl

Hey Zoey - All those signs sound really positive! Good luck for that:bfp:!!!

I have to say that I've similar experiences to JJF - I had months where I had do many signs, and then... :bfn: : (

I think that some of those may have been chemical pregnancies, but then - do I really want to know about that? Like JJF I am trying to hold off on the testing - but as the days get closer I doubt if I will make it :blush:

I'm trying to improve my resolve by having a couple of non-early HPTs in the bathroom cabinet. 

Hey - updates on BBT - got my 2 decimal thermometer yesterday in the post - yay!! Should make next month's BBTs more accurate. (here's hoping I wont have to do them!) 

But - just discovered by reading more on fertility friend that I have been making a mistake with my BBTs! I don't take them while still in bed, sometimes I have been up for 1/2 hour or an hour. :dohh:

Well - all the better for next month's chart. 

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## applegirl

gutted! This am fertility friend decided to move my ovulation dates forward from D12 to D14 which has me getting concerned about my luteal phase length - and also makes me realise that we missed 2 important BD days.:hissy:

oh well - still learning on this charting thing. Enjoying it though - learning lots about my body.


----------



## veeeh

Sorry about that Applegirl - but your chart looks like you did enough BDing to carry you over to day 16 anyway and there seems good correlation with your CP and CM, so the signs are all looking positive :)

Ok my new signs du jour - I went to make toast first thing this morning and had a wave of nausea. I have toast almost everyday and it was too early for my brain to actually be functioning enough to "make up" signs....maybe? :)
Oh and huge chocolate craving yesterday - but that's a strong AF sign too.

Have a good weekend everyone and keep us updated on your 2ww!

Victoria


----------



## CHILLbilly

Oh no.....symptom spot!! haha
I keep track of my symptoms....and seems every month I get them.......right out of the text book sympotms..then I test and see that single line..... :bfn: and it gets me so down!!!!
So I don't think I will test at all.....if AF is late then will test but I am obsessign about it to much and driving OH crazy......he has started to nicely say..."you always feel like that" when I mention I feel "something".
I am due october 9th.........So maybe we shoudl start a test post!
JJf didn't you handle that for us last time??!! hehehe

AppleGIRL ( edited your name)......I am sure when temping you are not even supposed to get out of bed to get thermometer......

Girls I have a question... what do you think is better for predicting O.... ovulation pee strips..or temping????
I don't do either and want to find out if I O at all!


----------



## Hansie

Well i think I o'ed yesterday or the day before so I am officially in my first 2WW now! Its quite exciting but im trying not to get my hopes up too much. It was easy for me the first time but cos of breastfeeding its hard to know if I O'ed at all fx. I had no pg symptoms at all with my first pg until I was about 6 wks gone so im not expecting to have any if I am pg. I just hope we BD'ed at the right time to catch that eggy. I was hoping to test a week today but cos i think I O'ed late there is no point in testing until the following weekend and the next two weeks are going to streatch on for ever. How depressing and then prob for nothing at the end! sorry im being a bit depressive Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## applegirl

thanks Chillbilly - I think I've got it with the temping rules now : ) will be sure I am on track next cycle.. (that is unless we get our :bfp:!!)

I know exactly what you mean about text book signs, and then :bfn:. Every month I tell myself not to test, and every month - I get so sure I am pregnant. But then, I am pretty sure most of us feel that way. 

Here's to joy - for all of us! :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

hey Chillbilly,

Great question! I was in the same position as you last month - started charting on fertilityfriend.com and have learnt loads. (still learning!)

I remembered there was a similar thread posted by grumpymoo the other day asking about OPK and BBT. You might find some of this info helpful. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/59156-does-taking-your-bbt-help-ttc.html

From my experience - the OPKs predict ovulation, while BBTs confirm it. So, for intercourse timing you are best to use an OPK.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

grr, I wish I could symptom spot, i dont even think im going to O for a while yet, coz my temps STILL aint dropped since my chemical :( starting to get really annoying!


----------



## amber20

I do OPKs and chart. I like them both because they both confirm when I O along with my normal O cramps.


----------



## applegirl

Hi Ju Bubbs! - That must be so frustrating. I know, it really can take time for your body to get back to normal after a chemical pregnancy. I really hope your temps start changing soon hon : ) We are here for you!

JJF - I agree, it would be so wonderful to get that :bfp: on your little one's birthday. :dust:

Zoey - any news? any new signs?
x


----------



## applegirl

Ju bubbs - just looked at your chart - oh honey - I'm sorry! This must be confusing and frustrating. Have you been to your doc lately? What do they say? Have your HCGs returned to 0 yet?:hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Nah I've not been to the doc yet, I was gunna wait and see if af arrives as normal and hopefullt will all be back to normal! If not I'll be off to the surgury. I didn't have my hgc levels checked, when I called the midwife to tell her I think i'd had a chemical she didn't seem bothered, just said we'll cancel your booking in then, bye! But I carried on doing hpt's which were negative from 2 days after I started bleeding. so I'd hoped everything would go back to normal!


----------



## applegirl

I'm sorry you didn't get more support from your midwife. You are right actually - if you've had negative HPTs then you likely don't need another HCG. 

Well hon - just sending you:hug: And I hope that things get back to normal soon. 
x


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, just popping in, so excited this 2ww is winding down to testing time. 9dpo with some great temps so I've got my fingers crossed. Two BFP announcments out today (lil mom of 3 and maybe happy mum) so I'm feeling really energized today, ha. Just ordered some IC cheapies, hoping they will be here in the next 3-4 days. Was going to try to wait until Sat to test but I've done such a nice job so far, going to reward myself when they get to me in the mail. Figure I'll be about 11-13dpo then so shouldn't be 'too early' then! 

I've got my fingers crossed for all you ladies out there!!!!


----------



## applegirl

oh JJF - you sound strong - that is great! I have to confess I am starting to weaken... I like the fact that you are holding out til Saturday - good for you! I think I said I want to hold out til Sunday - gulp! Not sure I'll make it. 

But- feeling excited about the TTC journey at the moment - loving the community to chat with. 

:dust:


----------



## Zoey1

Hey JJF- I'm impressed by your ability to withhold POAS! :thumbup: Your temp staying high is definitely a GREAT sign! I'm just dying to test, but I'm only 7dpo and my AF isn't due until Sunday. I know I&#8217;ll def. test on 10 dpo, even though I don&#8217;t expect a positive that soon.

Hey Applegirl- Well I was definitely symptom spotting in the beginning but now everything I was feeling last week has subsided. I don&#8217;t know if this is a bad sign or if those were just my normal AF symptoms. :shrug:What day are you planning on testing?

Hi Ju_Bubbs- I really hope your body gets back to normal and I&#8217;m sorry your midwife wasn&#8217;t very supportive. I&#8217;m sending you lots of :dust:and :hugs:!


----------



## Halle71

Hi girls

How is everyone? Nearly POAS time!

I'm just back from my holiday and a weekend in Edinburgh for a friend's wedding. We had a lovely time - relaxing in Spain and partying in Scotland. And I caught the bouquet so now my OH has said he is going to marry me :happydance: Easy to say though - he has to get rid of the ex first!

I'm not sure when I O'd - because we had early/late flights for Spain and Scotland and a few boozy nights out my temps are all over the place and FF hasn't detected O. If I rely on CM it was CD16/17 so I'm about 5 DPO we BD'd CD 12, 14, 15, 16 and 17 (the joys of being on holiday!) so I could be lucky. No symptoms but I didn't have any last time. In fact my only real symtom was a lack of AF symptoms - no sore boobs or bloating.

I went for an interview today for a freelance job and got it so I start on Wednesday. Good money but no benefits which has been fine in the past but now I need maternity pay (how's that for PMA?!?) it's annoying. Tomorrow I've got a meeting with my old work to discuss redundancy terms so that's when I'm going to fight for more money because of the discrimination thing.

Good luck to the anti POAS brigade. AF is due Monday so Im going to try one at the weekend....

Hxx


----------



## CHILLbilly

Halle========Welcome back from Holiday!!!!
Congrats on new job.....and maybe cause you have a wrongful dismissal suit with old company you may qualify for benefits.........

and.....:rofl: at the anti POAS brigade..haha
I swear I see 4 or 5 "early HPT" commercials within an hour long tv show.... total marketing scheme...haha
I'll order the cheapies online before I buy another store bought one.
and i won't even start about digital ones.......they cost $34.00 canadian here......thats ridiculous....cute to see it in writing tho and I'll probably end up buying one when i get my :bfp: :dohh:

So are we having a weekend test athon????????
I think I have 9 more days to go....... Wed Oct 8th......

Who's testing?????????


----------



## JJF

Halle-wow, sounds like a fun time and great to hear that you OV and had a lot of bedding in so hoping you caught that eggie :)

Zoey-I ordered my IC cheapies last night so planning to POAS every 10 min once they get here, hahaha, its been hard to not POAS but its been great not having them here too, its that love hate thing going on, you know. But i do know myself and I will start running out to the store soon and I don't want to spend serious money on them, you know, so IC here I come, lets hope the mail man brings them on Wed or Thur!

Chill-I hear ya, I can't imagine spending the money on the digi, two lines is two lines it two lines in my book, ha!!! So when are we going to lose you to the 1ww time frame? Each time I get on and don't see much from you I'm like "did she go, where is she?" ha

Apple-looks like testing time is coming up soon!

Guess that makes about 4 of us hitting the POAS starting in a few days and moving on thru the weekend, YIPPIE!!!!!! Throwing lots of baby dust out! Lets start off the Oct BFP board okay!


----------



## veeeh

It's great to hear you had a great time on holiday Halle...and good luck with the new job possibility!

I have made a deal with myself that I will not test until Friday (I think I will be 13dpo then). I was going to try until the weekend but.........Friday seems a lot more manageable! 

Will I be the first one to test or JJF are you definitely going to test Wed/Thurs if you get your cheapies? When do you think you would try with a store-bought one?

I feel like we need a thread to keep track of who is testing and when??? I have a feeling we are going to be getting a few BFPs over the next few days :) How exciting!!

Good luck to everyone and tonnes and tonnes of babydust!

:hugs: Victoria


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJf- I have been a little busy with fall gardens and building a chicken coop that I don't even know what cd I am until I log on..haha

I love coming on here and chatting so I'll be around off and on but won't be posting any symptoms..haha and if i start googleing them then I'll take break.
I will be on this weekend to see some results!!!!!!!!!!!!
I think I am 5 dpo so not even thinking about them....plus I didn't bd enough before O time......so I am not too hopeful...but you never know.....

I'm applying for a job so that may actually help me get a :bfp: haha thats the way it usually happens....


----------



## KandKsMama

Hey Ladies, can I join you a bit late? I have had a lot going on lately so I haven't had the chance to post much. I am on CD 19 and I think I since I got my first PP AF on Sept. 11th (after a +OPK on Sept.1) that my cycle has shifted and I am O'ing on CD 18 and getting AF 10DPO. If my cycle is a normal 28 days (like it was before my last pg) then I am due for AF on Oct.9th, so I am thinking I might try and test around next weekend or the middle of the following week. Lots of baby dust to all and lets get those BFPs rolling.


----------



## applegirl

Morning!
Wow - JJF - just looked at your chart - those temps look amazing. really hoping for you girl.

I will definitely be testing the by the 5th - maybe sooner. Been symptom spotting a bit, but trying not to. Recording them in my chart so that in the future when I get a 'sign' I can look back and say - oh yeah - but I get that every month:blush:

Sending the phd thesis off to the printers today - yay!! 

Halle - welcome back, and sounds like an amazingly fun break. Good luck with your redundancy negotiations, and congrats on the new job and catching the bouquet! :happydance:

Welcome KandKsmama! :hi:
:dust:


----------



## JJF

Welcome KandKsmama-
Chillbilly-good to hear your going to be around and good luck hearing about the new job!
Veeeh-yup, going to start as soon as those IC cheapies get into my hand. I feel like I've been a good girl compared to last month so thats going to be my treat :) Had major cramping from lunch time till bedtime last night and then realized when I got prego in May I totally felt the egg implant on 9dpo and yesterday was my 9dpo so maybe maybe maybe that was what the cramping was all about. Didn't have any test for this morning (got my bfp last time on 10dpo after I felt the cramping and implantation) so maybe tomorrow? Who knows. Good luck to you Veeeh!

Apple-phd, very impressive, congrats to you. 

Zoey-any news?

Okay so I'm going to start a list for use POAS girls.....
see next thread-


----------



## JJF

JJF-Today is Sept. 30th, I am 10dpo and will test on Wed Oct. 1st which is 11dpo
Veeeh-Today is Sept. 30th, I am 10dpp and will test on Friday Oct. 3rd which is 13dpo


----------



## veeeh

Thanks JJF! I just got goosebumps reading about your cramps and last pregnancy....it sounds so positive! :hugs: and babydust to you!!!

Good luck with the printing applegirl - I always hated that part - passing over "my baby" to someone and just imagining something going wrong - completely ridiculous now I know, but after thesis writing and late nights and loss of contact with society, I think you go a bit crazy! :)

Welcome KandKsmama!! I think we have the same CD1 :) but I think I ovulated before you.

Good luck with the job application Chillbilly!

Thanks for making the POAS thread JJF

baby dust to all!! Victoria


----------



## amber20

Today is Sept 30, I am 8 dpo, and I think I'm going to test Sun Oct 5.


----------



## KandKsMama

Thank you for the welcomes. GL everyone testing this week, I am thinking I will have to hold off until at least next Tues. at the earliest because of the late O. Hopefully we get lots of BFPs here and they all turn out to be sticky beans and H & H 9 months.


----------



## applegirl

the testing thread grows....

JJF-Today is Sept. 30th, I am 10dpo and will test on Wed Oct. 1st which is 11dpo
Veeeh-Today is Sept. 30th, I am 10dpp and will test on Friday Oct. 3rd which is 13dpo 
Amber - Today is Sept 30, I am 8 dpo, and I think I'm going to test Sun Oct 5 (which is 13 dpo) 
Applegirl - Today is Sept 30, I am 6 dpo, and I am going to test Sun Oct 5, which is 11 dpo.


----------



## CHILLbilly

I won't add my name to this list yet........cause i won't be testing til next wed.
BUT I am so excited to see your results on the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yay for :bfp: for ALL!!!!!!!!!
I have a good feeling about this weekend group........start a good trend for the rest of us!!!


----------



## Zoey1

Updated testing thread....

*JJF-*Today is Sept. 30th, I am 10dpo and will test on Wed Oct. 1st which is 11dpo
*Veeeh*-Today is Sept. 30th, I am 10dpp and will test on Friday Oct. 3rd which is 13dpo
***Zoey*- Today is Sept. 30th; I am 8dpo and will test on Saturday Oct. 4th, which will be either 12dpo or 10dpo. (Period ranges btwn. 26 & 28 days)
*Amber-* Today is Sept 30, I am 8 dpo, and I think I'm going to test Sun Oct 5.
*Applegirl *- Today is Sept 30, I am 6 dpo, and I am going to test Sun Oct 5, which is 11 dpo.

Welcome to the group KandKsmama!

Hey JJF- Nothing to new to share except I was cramping a lot yesterday and some this morning. However my breasts are so much LESS tender that I&#8217;m thinking AF is probably on her way. Fingers crossed of course. I looked at your chart and WOW are your temps high! I can&#8217;t wait to hear how your testing goes. :happydance:

Apple- I know&#8230;isn&#8217;t it SO hard not to symptom spot. I&#8217;ve been doing so much of that and realizing that most of what I&#8217;m feeling happens before my AF. My body is very susceptible to hormone changes. And&#8230; congrats on finishing your PHD thesis! 

Halle- Welcome back from you glorious vacation and I hope you really stick to your old employer! I&#8217;m very happy to hear that you were able to get a freelance job so quickly. Maybe it was all meant to be.

Can't wait for all of us to :test: :dust:


----------



## JJF

Zoey-Ive been having cramps a ton the last two days, I don't typically get them with AF but like we have all said, there doesn't seem to be any two months that remain the same so we can find some type of 'normal' I don't think normal is a word found in the TTC journey of life, ha. I do seem to have some more veins circling my nips but I remember having veins last month so who really knows. 

I can't wait till this weekend, yippie!!!


----------



## Zoey1

JJF- I totally agree with you! There's no such things as _normal_ while you're TTC. :rofl: It's really exciting to hear though, that the cramping your feeling is NOT normal PMS symptoms for you. It all sounds so positive!! :happydance: You're testing tomorrow right???? I can't wait to hear your results.

I have a feeling this group will be full of weekend :bfp:'s


----------



## applegirl

OK JJF - this is your testing day 1 - now we have to wait for it to be morning in Georgia! Good luck girl.:dust:


----------



## applegirl

OK ladies - have to confess going a little bit crazy with the waiting to test at the moment. 

Bought some ASDA tests last night - and they are burning a hole in my medicine cabinet! I know I am not supposed to be symptom spotting- but I've got them coming for and against.

for: been constipated. (sorry if TMI) Trust me I earn my name 'applegirl' - this time of year I eat about 3 a day - plus lots of fibre-y whole grains. Constipation should not be my problem! When I had my miscarriage a year ago - the strongest sign leading up to the BFP was constipation. 

against: that ole draining pre-AF :witch: feeling arrived today. I usually feel like that a few days before she arrives. 

OK - that's all I have to report. Really glad I have someone to talk to about this! My best friend and DB really don't want to hear about it any more! 

Bring on the testing - baby dust to all - let's get some :bfp:
xx


----------



## JJF

Going to be testing if the darn tests arrive today, so sadly its morning here in GA but going to have to wait about 7 more hours till when the post man comes! I'm going to be out shopping before then so here's to hoping I can stay away from the expensive tests!!!! Maybe they will be on sale and it will be a sign, ha!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm feeling REALLY sick, and soo tired today, but.. i'm not getting my hpes up coz im not even convinced ive O'd! :lol:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Hello Ladies,,,,,
I have been AWOL - but am back.....and although I convinced myself not to stress or even think about the 2ww, well I am only human afterall. My hopes for this month are not high - DH was away so I only got to BD twice in the "fertile" period, but you never know right? I have been very dizzy when bending over and a little lightheaded - breasts are a little tender and I am extrememely tired, but it could just be the witch.

I see there are a few tests going on this weekedend. ...i need some good news so please update us. Baby dust to you guys......good luck.


----------



## hopefulfor09

Alright ladies, so much for not stressing this month.....I did good though - only 4-6 days until AF is due.....my cycles can be anywhere from 25-28 days but we only bd'd on CD9 and CD12 b/c hubby was away....so I wasn't stressed about it this month. But I am totally making up for it now. For the last several days I have woken up so stuffed up I can't breathe through my nose and have to blow my nose about 10 times before I leave for work. Yesterday and today I am dizzy when I bend over. I am posting again because I can't seem to get anything done at work. I have a physical with my dr tomorrow but he wouldn't be able to tell from a pap right? i would have to ask to POAS - which I don't want to to b/c I don't want him to think I am off my rocker - he knows we are ttc for months and tells me just relax. Easy for him to say. Hmph. So maybe on my way home from Dr. I will get a test....or is it still to early? I so badly want a :bfp: Anyone else having any symptoms? Anyone else testing tomorrow? LOads and loads of BD to all of us.


----------



## Zoey1

*Hey Hopeful- I'm at work too and can't concentrate at all!  It's really hard not to obsess over every little symptom. I was doing that starting at 1dpo and now at 9 or 7dpo (26-28 day cycle) the days are just dragging by. All of my symptoms seem to have subsided though. I wonder if my hubby and I missed my fertile period. FF keeps changing my dates based on my temps. My hopes arent up at this time. But for you a stuffy nose & dizziness are all positive signs! When do you plan on testing? Also, you can ask your Dr. to do a blood test to confirm pg. 

Ju_Bubbs- I so hope you get your  this month! Feeling really tired and sick are def. pg symptoms. When do you plan on testing? 

JJF- We have to wait at least 7 more hours for you to test??? I don't know if I can handle the suspense. *


----------



## hopefulfor09

Zoey:Think positive sweetie. It ain't over till the witch rears her ugly head. Hopefully she takes a sabbatical for all of us. You know it's mind boggling that so many of us have spent most of our adult life trying not to get pregnant and then when we want to, it doesn't just happen. Keep your heads up ladies. Our time will come - hopefully this month. I will keep you all posted. Please keep me posted too.


----------



## JJF

Zoey and ladies, pulled into the neighborhood and saw the postman truck, he was here early today, yippie. now for the bad news, NO TESTS IN THE BOX, poor me. Now what to do? I wasn't going to go back out today to the store but I could go. Really would love to try to hold out for the tests but would also love to go buy one! Feeling symptoms still but also have a tiny backache which i get before AF but my last bfp also had a back ache. So I don't really think AF is coming but who knows and I think now I'm sort of scared to POAS with that new development, you know.

Shouldn't ask this cause I prob know what you girls are going to say but you think I should hold out one more day for sticks in the mail or go buy one?


----------



## Zoey1

_Gosh *JJF,* I know I'm being selfish but I definitely want you to go out and buy a test!  Knowing that...I'll be just as excited to hear your results tomorrow if you wait. Symptom spotting is a real pain the ass isn't it?!  Most AF symptoms are also pg symptoms, so I wouldn't get down on the backache. Especially since you had the symptoms w/ your last pg. 

Let us know what you decide.

*Hopeful-* Thanks for the kind words. I'm trying not to think negatively it just sometimes happens, you know? _


----------



## veeeh

Hi Hopeful - welcome back! It wouldn't do any harm to ask the doctor for a test - the worse he could do is laugh at you (which he shouldn't!) for being eager! I am testing on Friday though I am getting more and more nervous about it. I understand how you're feeling JJF - I am desperately excited to test and want to do it NOW, but the other half of me is terrified of finding out that I'm not and the longer I wait to test the longer I have to be hopeful!

But selfishly, I think you should TEST!!! Start our great weekend off with a BFP!! Let us know what you decide either way....and GOOD LUCK!!

Hope you are pleasantly surprised Zoey :) You never know.....
Baby dust to all!!!!!!
Victoria


----------



## veeeh

P.S.
My husband said he doesn't think we are pregnant...apparently he just has a feeling we're not. So much for positive thinking!


----------



## Zoey1

Hi Vic- Hopefully I am pleasantly surprised! My fingers are definitely crossed for all of us! :dust:Tell your hubby he needs to think positively for your testing on Friday. How exciting!! I hope you get you :bfp:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Hey Zoey, dont give up hope till af arrives... hopefully she wont, but as always, theres still every chance untill she does turn up!

I'm really not sure when to test, mainly coz I dont even know if I did OV and coz of my chemicals the last 2 months... im about 98% sure I'll be pregnant IF I ov'd this month, te question is how long it will last this time! might test at the weekend, that will be 15dpo going by the day that looks most likely for a possible OV!


----------



## hopefulfor09

JJF - Selfishly, I too think you should go out and get a test! But waiting until tomorrow may be better if you can do it. I am now debating getting a test myself on the way home from work. I am having some real bouts of dizzyness and they ordered thai food in the office toda (which I love) but I can still smell it. Yuck. I am only 10dpo at most so it may be fruitlesss but if I see a BFN, I may be able to determine if my "symptoms" are psychosomatic. I haven't said a word to DH yet and I am not, he was so devastated last month when the witch showed up. I won't get his hopes up. BABY DUST to all of you....keep us posted JJF. 

Zoey - I know it's hard to stay positive, but don't throw the towel in yet.


----------



## JJF

Okay ladies, I went out and bought some FRER but the darn box doesnt say what MIU they are but I did get my bfp last time on 10dpo with afternoon pee. So came home, POAS, and BFN!!!!! I fell apart to be honest :( I know its not over until the witch comes or lines appear but since I got a line last time at 10dpo and today I'm 11dpo I just knew there would be a line. So again I know I'm not out but in my mind, I'm out, you know. Feeling so what embarrased at this point because I felt like my symptoms this month were different than last month so that must be a good sign but sadly they are just my 'normal'. So, guess I'll have plenty of tests (still have two FRER) and will have my 25 IC's when they get here.....so I'll keep testing but feeling very low right now :( (gonna post this same msg in my journal, sorry for redundancy!)


----------



## hopefulfor09

JJF - Sorry to hear about your BFN - but all is not lost. I know how disheartening it can be to get a BFN when you're so sure you are going to get a BFP but you are only 11dpo- and you don't know what MIU they are - they may be much too high to detect any HCG. I am going to get some tests on my way home and test too - I can't take it anymore. 

Hang in there JJF. Hugs.


----------



## JJF

Thanks hopeful, I've got my fingers crossed for you. I read over the testing section and tons of ladies don't like the FRER but since I had good luck last month I went with it again. Made me angry that NONE of the brands at my local store listed what MIU they are but the darn cheapy dollar store one had it right there on the box. Makes me wonder why we pay good money for stuff when sometimes the cheapy stuff is better, hahaha!

Baby dust to all :)


----------



## Zoey1

Oh my gosh *JJF*. DO NOT feel embarrassed at all!! I'm so sorry you got a BFN, but seriously you're only 11dpo and even though you were able to get a BFP at 10dpo last time, every cycle is different! I still have VERY positive feelings for you! I do know how you feel though. Even though Im only 9dpo, I tested today and it was a big fat BFN. (other gals test at 8 and 9 and get faint BFPs. What the heck?!) I gotta say the NOT PREGNANT digi really sucks! When that pops up, you really just want to tell the test to F--- Off! Ill be sticking to the pink lines tests from now on. It seems more friendly and sensitive to my feelings! :rofl:
:hugs: sweetie


----------



## JJF

Thanks so much Zoey, sorry about your BFN too :( I hear ya, I saw the pack of digis and they were actually cheaper than the FRER but there was NO way I was buying those, especially since the ladies on here don't take them until after many tests with two lines. With the pink ones, you can usually drive yourself nuts stairing at it and at the evap line or something, sadly this had NO evap, no line, no shiney part, just a big huge white area, how awful is that. I wish they could at least put maybe like a yellow line so at least there's two hahahahaha! 

Think I'm going to try to wait till the IC get here but sadly I have two FRER left that will probably be tempting me but I'm pretty mad at them right now, ha!


----------



## Zoey1

Hey *Ju_Bubbs*!I really hope you get your BFP this month especially after 2 chemicals. It must be so hard to go through that! :hugs:Even though you're not sure of when you OV'd, Id say test this weekend since you're already at 15dpo. Good luck darlin and lets us know! :happydance:

Hey *Hopeful*- How exciting that you're going to testing today!! I bet you're on pins and needles. Keep us posted hun and good luck! What dpo are you?


----------



## applegirl

oh JJF - don't feel bad at all - there is still every chance! You know that it is very early - and you are not testing with first morning urine. 

I am now the proud owner of 6 (!) early pregnancy tests - from different manufacturers. For some reason it seems to be helping me to shop for pregnancy tests - even when I am not taking them?? 

Not sure I will be able to hold out til Saturday either - but none of us should lose our PMA over early testing. 

It's not over til AF arrives. Hang in there JJF.


----------



## applegirl

oh -meant to send:hug::hug: :hug: too. x


----------



## hopefulfor09

Oh Zoey - so sorry to hear about your BFN......i just tested with an early First Response and I too got a BFN.....and I did tell the test to F&*% off! It's so disheartening.....I am only 10 dpo - I think.....so we'll see. I am not too hopeful though since we only got to bd 2x. I am still hopeful for all of us and sending lots of babydust.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ahhhhh girls I am so sorry!!!!!! Its very disappointing!!!!!!!!!
I get all excited before i go out and buy a test.......
then when test time comes....it's over in less then a min!!
BUT our time will come and we will see that illusive :bfp:
and we'll be jumping for joy.....yelling yahoooooooo....and coming on here and telling everyone
Good luck girls I'll have my fingers crossed!!!!!
p.s. I have less then 7days to go til I get to test!!!!!!!!!
5 if I get a double pack and test 2 days early.......:blush:


----------



## Zoey1

Hey _Hopeful-_ I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN as well. It really is so disheartening even though we're all VERY early in our dpo&#8217;s. But I am really glad that you did tell the test to F*** Off! Hehe :rofl: Don't lose hope though, because 2 BDs with approx. 80 million sperm swimming has good odds. :happydance: Are you going to be testing again tomorrow? I think I might even though I'll only be 10dpo. I did buy 18 tests. :rofl:

Hi _Chilly_- Thanks for the words of encouragement.:hugs: I&#8217;m definitely hopping that we all get our :bfp:'s this month! Are you TTC your first? I have to say I&#8217;m quite impressed that you are actually able to wait until your period&#8217;s due to test. I obviously can&#8217;t do that. Haha Keep us posted.

PS. My name's Jenn


----------



## CHILLbilly

Zoey...aka jenn
I am on 6 th cycle of ttc and tested way to early those other months....I leanrt my lesson
I hate the feeling of seeing a neg.....seeing AF is more natural and a bit easier to take. No what if's...
I say that now as I don't have any tests....haha but as soon as i get some..I am plotting the earliest day i can test!!!!! hahaha
and the nearest store i a 30 minn drive away....so i have to be patient.......

Take care....
Tammy


----------



## veeeh

JJF, Zoey and Hopeful - so sorry about the BFN's. But we are still early and I am still very, very hopeful that the weekend's results could be a whole different story. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Applegirl - I have just one test in my bathroom cabinet and I feel like it is burning a hole in there. It does feel good to have bought it but I don't know if I can hold out 'til Friday. It's hubby's birthday tomorrow and I was thinking it would be nice to do it tomorrow but I don't want to start the day on a downer if it's a negative. 

Lordy lord, why does it seem so damn hard to get pregnant. You would think mother nature didn't want the species to survive or something!!

Good luck everyone for the next few days!
Victoria


----------



## veeeh

Hey Tammy :)
Thanks for the encouraging words! You are being very strong holding out until AF due date - you're right though, it does seem a kinder way to let ourselves know it's a negative, but I'm way too impatient!

Who's testing tomorrow?

V xx


----------



## applegirl

Hello girls - I tested this morning. Which is kinda crazy because I am only 8 DPO : ( and of course - BFN.

Just could not wait! On the plus side though - I think my temps are looking good. Now, I just need to keep them high. 

Thinking warm thoughts...:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Halle71

Hi Applegirl, give it another couple of days and the result may be different.

I was bad as well this morning and tested  CD 25 of a 28 day cycle.
Even though FF doesnt know whan I ovulated because of 4 early flights, being on hols etc I think I am 8-10 dpo based on CM.
But (I think) I got a faint, faint, faint second line. So I tested with another brand and got the same (both IC). Its so faint its almost like here is where the line in supposed to be so I am not going to get excited yet and there is still time for it to be a chemical even if it is a positive. In fact, on my second day at a new job its possibly not the best thing to happen but Im going to get a First Reponse from Boots (£10.49 for 3!!) tonight and use that in the morning.
I havent really got any symptoms. Im tired but that could be down to coming back to work after 2 weeks off, and my boobs arent sore which they usually are when AF is four days away. This happened to me last time I was pg

Aaaagghhhh. How will I get through today?

Good luck and heaps of babydust to everyone in the horrid 1ww.

Love Hx


----------



## applegirl

Hi Halle honey!! This is exciting! I know that it is early days - but a second line is a second line!!!! 
Definately let us know tomorrow what you see.:mail:


----------



## Halle71

Thanks Applegirl, I'll definitely post tomorrow!!
It was so faint that I am a bit unsure. But I've also studied these tests and never seen anything so it could be..... x


----------



## Halle71

Hi girlies
I've juts read your emails with your real names, Zoey and Chill. Seems weird that you have other names!!!

Halide (pronounced like holiday but with an 'a') x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

good luck halle!! I also had a super, super super faint line on 2 brands of IC today, but since i dont even think i OV this month, I think they're evaps! I'm not gunna waste money on brand tests till af is late tho!
Still feeling really sick today again, and my cat wont leave me alone, usually she hates sitting on people, but she did it when i was pregnant lst month too, so im taking it as a sign :rofl:


----------



## Halle71

Good Luck JuBubbs!!!!!!!
Fingers crossed for some June babies from our group this month.
Hxxxx


----------



## veeeh

Morning girls!!! I have some news...............................
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I woke up about 15 mins ago and I couldn't resist......and there are two beautiful lines :) I'm in a bit of shock right now because I was preparing myself for a BFN and now I feel sick - is this the start of morning sickness!!!

It's my husband's birthday so I've wrapped up the test in ribbon and I'm going to give it to him to "open" as soon as he wakes up.

I can't believe it!! I am 11dpo (I think) and 5 days before AF is supposed to come around so I had told myself that it's probably to early and not to worry because I could test on the weekend and it could all be different....but the 2 lines were actually there. We had sex three times this cycle, on our first month trying, so even though I was symptom spotting in the back of my mind I was thinking that we hadn't really "gone at it" so my chances were minimal.

I don't know what to do with myself now...I have to wait until people wake up!

:hugs: Victoria


----------



## veeeh

Hey Halle and Ju_bubbs - Yay!! I hope those lines get stronger and stronger for you :) :)

High temps are a really positive sign applegirl...I can't wait until you test again!! Good luck!!

Good luck everyone else.....tonnes and tonnes of babydust coming your way!!

Victoria


----------



## Halle71

CONGRATULATIONS Veeeh!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hxx


----------



## applegirl

yay!!!! - ahhh Victoria - I am so happy for you! Our first confirmed:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Congrats Victoria!!!!! yay! :D :happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor09

COngrats Vee! Ju and Halle - those lines are gonna get stronger.....i feel it.

I didn't test this morning, because I had a doctor's appointment - an annual and pap.....he's my family doctor and he's great. Even heated up those things they use.....He says everything looks good and did a blood test without even asking....he took 12 vials of blood says we might as well get this "screening" out of the way. I am feeling tired today, tender breasts, but I am going to wait for AF to be late to test again......

But I am feeling much more optimistic today - I was of course sad after my :bfn: yesterday but all hope is not lost......

Babydust to all......


----------



## hopefulfor09

I just went to the bathroom and I had (sorry if TMI) brownish CM - only once when I wiped......I am only cd23 and my cycle has never been this short.....I had a pap this morning but i don't normally bleed after a pap.....I am not cramping like AF but she could just be throwing me for another loop.....I don't know very much about implantation bleeding...or when it happens but I am praying that this is what it is......if it's not and it's AF then I am worried because I think I read somewhere that if you're cycle is 23 days, your luteal phase may be too short?


----------



## Halle71

How many dpo are you Hopeful? x


----------



## hopefulfor09

I am not sure exactly but I would say maybe 9 or 10?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I think fertility friend says implantation signs usually happen around 7-10dpo IF you have any sings of it at all. Good luck! xxx


----------



## Zoey1

OMG *Victoria*!!!! :yipee: Congrats on your :bfp:!! I'm so happy for you!

*Halle & Ju_Bubbs*- Light pink lines are still pink lines! I hope this will be your month, so Congrats girlies! Let us know how your tests come out tomorrow. :happydance:

*Hopeful*- What you described totally sounds like implantation bleeding. My fingers are crossed that you get a :bfp: very soon! 

Hi *Apple*- I totally understand you not being able to wait hun. I havent been able to wait either and I too got another :bfn:today at 10-8dpo. It's awesome that your temps are looking high! :thumbup:Unfortunately mine dropped from the 98 degree range to upper 97. But we are both early so my fingers are crossed!! 

Any new news *JJF*? 

It sounds like there will be a lot of June babies from this group! =)


----------



## Halle71

Fingers crossed Hopeful. Good Luck!

Ju_Bubbs, what are you going to do now? Test again?
I'm tempted to do a first response tonight as I'm getting a 3 pack but I realise that if it was faint this morning there will be no chance tonight!

Hx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I did cave Halle and went and got a clear blue this afternoon afternoon... and there is a definate line on it, I'm just not sure if it has any colour or not! Grrr lol... theresa pic in the gallery if you wanna get your screen tilting and eyes squinting! heh heh.

As for you doing one tonight, it was FRER I used last montha t 11 dpo and got a clearl ine late in the afternoon, it even says on them ones that you can use them any time of day! Probably best to wait till morning tho to avoid unnesacary disappointment just incase! xxx


----------



## Zoey1

Hey *Ju_bubbs-* I took a look at your tests in the gallery and it seems that there is a faint line in the second set of pics. Let us know how your test goes tomorrow. HCG levels increase daily right? Good luck sweetie!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

yup, I guess it'll either be plain white or a lil bit darker tomorrow! I'm expecting the plain white option tho lol


----------



## Halle71

Just did a First Response and got another very faint PINK line!!!!!!!!!!!!
Can't see it on photos though :-(

I can't wait to do another in the morning.

I had a quick look at yours Ju_Bubbs - think I can see a line as well. Sooo exciting.

Hxx


----------



## amber20

I caved a few hours ago and got a faint :bfp:!


----------



## JJF

GOOD LORD GIRLS, I'VE ONLY BEEN AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER FOR 8 HOURS. Look at all this good news around here, WOW, is all I can say!!!! Congrats to Victoria and I'm feeling very good about Jububbs and Halle, havn't had a chance to check out the gallery yet, how about posting it here girl, shame on you making us search, only teasing, promise! 

Okay, got my POAS in mail today, YIPPIE, just pee'd but of course BFN but my pee was so diluted, but still not very hopeful. and for the even worse news....I bought 25MIU, YIKES, i thought they were 10MIU, what was I thinking?! Oh well, may try to sell them and go buy some 10's. 

Can't wait to hear from everyone tomorrow-looks like I'm out!!!


----------



## Zoey1

:yipee:Congrats *Amber & Halle *on you fabulous :bfp:s !!! This seems to be such a promising month for a lot of our buddies!! I definitely can't wait to hear how everyone's re-testing goes tomorrow. Oooh so Exciting! 

*JJF-* Why do you feel like you are out this month? You're only 12dpo right? Don&#8217;t give up hope until the dreaded AF arrives. I have my fingers crossed for both of us. I too got another BFN today and my temp. seems to be dropping.](*,)


----------



## CHILLbilly

Looks like the :bfp: are rolling in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yay!!!!!!!

2 of my cycle buddies just started AF so there are a few girls out there that aren;t feeling so good right now.:hugs: to them

So I am happy but sad at the same time.
BUT way to go to those that saw a :bfp:

and JJF- test with FMU only..hahah Did you get so excited to see tests that you just pulled down your pants and start peeing on them..LOL
:rofl:
Iam the same......as soon as I have them I start plotting when I can test.
Then I do it way to early....relaize after i use a test that I was only 8dpo..lol
(I am 7dpo....so may pick up a few cheapy tests and start Mon 11dpo)
I'm getting excited seeing all these early testers getting lines!


----------



## mrsholmes

2 days late no af and a BFN RAAAARAA!


----------



## JJF

mrsholmes whats with the bfn and no witch!!!! Yikes, come on BFP, sending you some baby dust!!!! 

Chillbilly-I thought WE were your cycle buddies, hahaha, just kidding. Many this month is already looking so good, crazy how many BFP's have come just within the last 4 days, and could be a good many more from these ladies on this thread-very exciting.

Zoey-I'm being pessimistic, I should be, I know. I just feel like I know my body and I feel like I'd be seeing SOMETHING on these sticks, you know. Plus the cramps I had, which I KNOW I did not DREAM up, left yesterday so sadly that sucks. My temps are dropping, but bit by bit, nothing drastic. Wouldn't you know I"d have a traphisic chart but be one of the ladies that is in the 25% or something percent that it ment nothing, hahahaha. I honestly feel like my body has tried to implant the last two months and couldn't or something. I havn't had a progesterone problem before, so not likely it just cropped up but I almost feel like talking to doc about it. 

I did realize today that even though I've been TTC since Jan, I have only 'tried' 8 months, cause I took off trying in March, got prego in May, was prego in June, MC early July so started back trying in July. So its not been THAT long I guess

Sorry so long, trying to keep up with you girls that have been on all day with out me, hehe!


----------



## Zoey1

:hi:Hey *Mrsholmes*- Your AF not showing up is always a good sign! Try and test again tomorrow! I'm tossing :dust: your way!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Congrats Amber and Halle! It's inspiring to see so many ladies on our thread getting BFPs this month. For the rest of us still getting those darn BFNs - it's not over yet. I have promised myself (though that doesn't mean much when it comes to hpt's) not to test again Sunday at the earliest) - unless of course the pink-toned CM was indeed the witch coming 4 days early. So far so good......I can't wait to hear about the rest of your tests and and sending truckloads of babydust.


----------



## Halle71

Thanks girlies but I'm not counting any chickens yet. It is very early to test and the lines are so faint. I wasn't goi:rofl:ng to even mention it on here but I can't tell wnyone else. Even my OH is away and anyway, he's as blind as a bat so wouldn't be able to see anyway. Which gives me a thought - wonder if he's got any reading glasses around that I can look through....!!!

Big :hug: and lots of love to everyone waiting to test. 

Hxxx


----------



## JJF

Halle-thanks for sharing the even faint faint lines with us! Its hard to get on here and annouce a bfn cause you belly is down around your toys, but I know on the flip side its hard to announce a bfp cause your still thinking, maybe I'm wrong and I just went and told people maybe I'm prego....I bet those lines will get darker-it was that holiday that did it, ha.


----------



## applegirl

I'm amazed by our lucky group - and Zoey - you should get the next dose of good luck - because you started us up! 

I've taken another look at my chart and had a reality check that - of course only being 8DPO it is pretty much impossible that I would have seen anything. I am just caught up in the :bfp:fever. Such great news!!

Since my miscarriage a year ago I honestly seem to get signs every month. I know - we all say that!! : ) Before ovulation I can sleep like a baby, during the luteal phase - I wake up once or twice a night to pee! - so difficult to not go crazy with these signs. When I went to the doc to get checked out, he told me that I have high progesterone. That's good, but it does mean I see things that might not be there. 

But - looking at my chart - it is still not possible to say anything. If implantation has happened it is likely only a day or so ago. Too early. I used to count backward from my expected period date to decde when to test. This is the first month I've been charting, and I need to remember to count forward from ovulation. 

Any way - who knows when AF will come this month (hope she doesn't!) as I've been taking B6 and it might lengthen my luteal phase and get me back up to 27/28 day cycles. 

OK - enough about me - lets see some pics of those :bfp:!! And announcements on the BFP thread. Share the joy when you are ready. Of course thrilled and honoured you have chosen to share with us first. 

Sending wishes for :bfp:s and sticky beans for all - come on June babies!!:wohoo:


----------



## mrsholmes

Zoey1 said:


> :hi:Hey *Mrsholmes*- Your AF not showing up is always a good sign! Try and test again tomorrow! I'm tossing :dust: your way!

thank you! Im going to hold out till sunday of the :witch: doesn't arrive!


----------



## mrsholmes

JJF I will be more postive! will hold out till sunday.....well try if she doesn't show up!


----------



## srm0421

Congrats everyone who has gotten :bfp: and :hug: to those with :bfn: but as long as :witch: is not here it is still fair game. I wish i ofund this buddie list sooner. I just got off BCPs on August 13th but have not had :witch: since. FF says I Oed on the 25th but I do not know how accurate my temps are with a two year old getting new molars in and waking up randomly all night long. I do know that I am at most 9 DPO and at least 7DPO so my usual LP is 11 DPO and my temp will drop to 97.5 the day the :witch: shows her face. Good luck to all and hopefully I can get back to normal (if there is such a thing) and be able to monitor my cycles with more than just temps. If I do not get a :bfp: I need to wait TTC because of financial reasons but I stopped the pill before these problems and never thought I would O once I missed the normal time frame. This is a first for me but if I get a :bfp: I will be :cloud9:, everything happens for a reason and my DH and I will figure it out.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hey ther SRM- welcome......hope this 2ww ( 2 week wait) is to driving you crazy....
I am also 7dpo..almost 8..hehe...and also have a few financial concerns...BUT I figure I'll have 9 or so months to figure it out!!!!!!

So girls I am getting a symptom.......a fullness type feeling in my lower belly. felt a slight twinge type pain while laying down watching tv. Still have my stuffy head...sick feeling but I am fighting cold..... 
Not going to obsess........ and just wait it out....
WHO is testing tommorrow????????
sat?????


----------



## srm0421

Thanks Chill, Well we decided that if this is not our month then I will not get back on BCPs but will try to avoid it if possible and I will use the time to get to know my body post baby and see if I can get an understanding so when we do try I will have it down pact.lol. Yeah right huh? i figure if we are then we will manage and figure out what works best for us. good luck.


----------



## Zoey1

:hi:Welcome to our group *SRM*! When are you planning on testing?

Hey *Chill*- I'm in complete symptom obsess mode. You sound a little bit more relaxed. Twinges in your lower tummy is a fab sign! I so hope you get your BFP. When are you planning on testing again?
Even though I know I should wait until at least Sunday to test, I know I will tomorrow morning. Hopefully it's not another BFN. I'll be either 11or 9dpo.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Zoey- I think maybe Tuesday 12dpo. And then another on wed or thursday. or if I feel hopeful and postive maybe early on Monday.
I need to order some cheapies and start whenever I want..hahaha
i usually pick up a double pack for $ 10. ( if i bought online I could get 10 for that amount..haha)
I'll keep an eye out Fri/Sat/ and sun for you ladies.....



:dust:for everyone.......


----------



## applegirl

this is so exciting - here's to:bfp: for everyone!!

welcome SRM!!

Chillbilly - I'm so impressed. You've got twinges and feeling sick and still no testing. We are right here with you - excited for those results. 

Will be checking in today to hear the updates from JJF, Halle and Jububbs. 

No testing for me today - but likely tomorrow. Roll on :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!:cloud9:


----------



## mrsholmes

chillbilly- u have willpower!

still no:witch: for me!!!!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Welcome SRM!!

Who is testing today then??? I'm looking forward to seeing more bfps, yay!!!

I'm trying my hardest to wait before I test again, just cox FF doesn't seem to think I O'd when I think I did... got another REALLY strong positive opk again today tho, much stronger than lasts months positive ones, and last night whn I was laying in bed I had about 20 minutes of uncomfortable type 'pain/twinges' really low down behind my pelvic bone, so dunno if that was something to do with ovulation/implantaion!? Really wish I knew where I was in my cycle :rofl: Still feeling really sick again today tho :(

Goodl uck those that are testing today! :hug:


----------



## amber20

I tested again this morning and it was alittle darker! My husband is so excited!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Welcome SRM! 

Chill - you do have some serious will power girl...if there's a stick in my house I have to pee on it!

Amber - Congrats! You are definitely pregnant......

Well being the nut that i am I tested again this morning and another BFN! I had a little more pink tinged cm, but I am thinking it was from my pap.....I am starting to feel AF coming on......I just hope she doesn't come for another couple of days..So ladies it looks like I am out this month. But next month I am going to BD every day - I am sure DH will be happy about that.

Trying to stay positive and so very excited to see from more BFPs from you ladies......

Baby dust xxxx


----------



## amber20

How sensitive are CB compared to First Response? I really want to go get a digi but I'm afraid to sense they are still faint positives.


----------



## veeeh

This thread is getting busy - I wasn't online yesterday afternoon/evening and I've missed so much conversation!

Applegirl - I have no idea how charting works, but it sounds like you are still in with a strong chance if you think you might have only implanted a day or two ago! I can't wait until you test again! Sending you tonnes of babydust!

Zoey have you tested this morning yet? Good luck and babydust!!

Chillbilly - I had exactly that same feeling - like a heaviness around my lower abdomen. And they are getting stronger by the day! Now I really feel uncomfortable lying on my stomach and I can feel a bump over the pubic bone. I imagine it's the uterus expanding and it's my only real feeling of being pregnant so I am loving it! So I think that is a really positive sign for you. 

Welcome SRM!

JJF - are you testing again today? Anyone else?

Good luck and babydust to all!
:hugs: Victoria xx


----------



## veeeh

amber20 said:


> I tested again this morning and it was alittle darker! My husband is so excited!

Congratulations Amber!!! That sounds like a BFP for sure :)

Victoria


----------



## veeeh

Halle71 said:


> Just did a First Response and got another very faint PINK line!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Can't see it on photos though :-(
> 
> I can't wait to do another in the morning.
> 
> I had a quick look at yours Ju_Bubbs - think I can see a line as well. Sooo exciting.
> 
> Hxx

Congratulations Halle! Have you tested again yet?

Victoria


----------



## applegirl

Victoria - we've been missing you! How did it go with the BFP wrapped up in a ribbon??!


----------



## veeeh

It was really sweet. I told him I had his first birthday present and I gave it to him. He didn't know what it was (???) and took the lid off!! When he later found out that was the part I peed on he wasn't that impressed :) Then I had to tell him to unwrap the ribbon (I think he was half asleep) and then he said "what does it mean - I don't know how to read these". (seriously half asleep!) Then I explained the very complicated concept of 2 lines=positive and then the penny finally dropped and he was ecstatic.

Now I want to tell everyone!! But I am very conscious that it is very early days.

:hugs: V


----------



## Halle71

How exciting Victoria and what a lovely way to tell him!

I did another First Response this morning and got another faint line. On their website it does say that any line, however faint is a positive but I think I'm going to wait until after AF is due on Monday before getting too excited just in case I get a chemical.

I'm also a but apprehensive because of my redundancy 2 weeks ago. I would have got a really good maternity package but now I get nothing. I started a new job but it's freelance and I don't know what will happen if/when they find out I am up the duff!!!

Happy peeing girlies.

Hx


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, temp went up this morning and should have gone down a bit since Im due for AF tomorrow but BFN with FMU on the sticks, did 3 yesterday, hahahahaha....These test are making me laugh though cause there isn't even an evap or anything to start at and obsess about, they are WHITE WHITE WHITE, ha. I'm feeling okay about it all, disappointed but after you get that first swift kick in the gut and can come to terms with the bfn when you really were expecting the opposite your sort of able to bounce back, you know. Im still not out but I'm positive I"d be getting a faint line by now.....

So excited for everyone and I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## applegirl

:hugs:JJF - I know that feeling so well - looking down at that white white white window. And you turn it toward the light, and you tip, magnify, maybe even take it apart. Still white!! You are showing your feminine grace and strength by being able to laugh - a little. I know. 

I have managed to resist testing today - but likely will give it a go tomorrow. 

Do something lovely for yourself tonight. :hugs: like you say - until she comes there is hope. 

Victoria - thanks for the supercute story. My DB's bday is on Monday and I would love to have the same gift for him (and going back and forth between feeling hopeful and totally pessimistic!) 
bring on the sticky beans!!
xx


----------



## amber20

I had to get my girlfriend a baby shower gift so I thought I would buy a few baby things (rattler, bottle, a onsie) and put it in a gift bag along with a card and my tests. My youngest son gave it to daddy and he pulled them out saying it was a good present for my friend. I was like No look in the bottom. He pulled the tests out and asked why i put them in there my friend. I was like no its a hint for you, read the card. So he did, it read, "I love you, daddy!" He was so thrilled!!!!


----------



## srm0421

How cute, that is a good way to tell him but men don't usually get our subtle hints.LOL. I ran to show my husband (boyfriend at the time) my test with a big fat + sign and he goes "So what does that mean? are you pregnant?" LOL I said Yes and he shrugged his shoulders like oh ok. Mind you we had only been dating for 4 months so I freaked out. Now we are married so it all worked out good but it could have easily not worked out you know.


----------



## applegirl

amber - how exciting to see your ticker change!!


----------



## amber20

Here is a pic. Its alot darker in person.
 



Attached Files:







0.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## applegirl

yay amber!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## CHILLbilly

how many preggo's do we have???
hehehe
You're stopries of how daddy found ot are sooooooo adorable!!!!
I love it, nd can't wait for the day i can do something special for mine!!!!!!
i am starting to feel like it will happen when it happens..no stress for me.

JJF- i totally know how you feel when your body makes you feel 95% sure to see a + and all you see is white....
I hate the colour white..lol
Last time I tested I was so sure I was........and now will not think about my symptoms too much.
I was GOING to take a break from BnB during 2ww...BUT I would miss you girls to much so I am still here...LOL

halle- I hope you don't stress to much about your old employer....not good for bean..and have you checked with anyone about going after them for discrimination??? I hope it all works out for you hun.......
oh and I am sure you dont have to tell your new employer about your pregnancy until you are way further on.

So girls..I guess I'll have to wait until sat to see any more test results??


----------



## applegirl

i tested this morning and it was:bfn:. I know it is still earlyish at 10DPO - so trying to keep my PMA. 

My BBT is still high, which is a good sign - but obviously the BFN is not!! I have been getting stressed about a new job, submitting the phd, testing - last night DB and I were getting ready to BD, and I burst into tears when he held me. I know - this is not the effect he was hoping for! 

Feeling so happy for all the :bfp:though!! Keep those updates coming! 
xx


----------



## veeeh

Hey Applegirl,
I'm sorry about the BFN this morning but you are right - you are still early! And there is plenty of time for a BFP to come your way. When is AF due? 
:hugs: Victoria


----------



## applegirl

Thanks Victoria! Well - I used to be a 27/28 day cycle. Then after my mc and 2 chemicals my cycles have been shorter. More 24/25/26 days. I have been taking vit B6 for the last 6 weeks - as I have heard it can lengthen the luteal phase. 

So - I'm expecting AF on Monday - but if my luteal phase is longer it could be as late as thursday. 

I need to be patient- not my style!! Thanks a bunch again for your encouragement. I am feeling really good about charting - which I have just started this month. I feel like if we don't get our joy now - we will soon. :hug:


----------



## amber20

Finger crossed for you applegirl!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Aw Applegirl......test again on cd 12....every other day so hormones have a chance to double. Good luck hun......


----------



## mrsholmes

amber20 said:


> Here is a pic. Its alot darker in person.

:happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I just picked up my double pack HPT!!!!!!!
yay................I am 10dpo on Sunday.....so I will wait til Monday, then again Wed 13dpo. AF due thursday.

Did anyone test today??????
I'll be back onliesunday to check.....
good luck if you see this before you pee


----------



## applegirl

Hey chillbilly!!

Great to hear you've got those tests. Will be waiting on your results. My temps keep going up and the signs keep rolling in - so still feeling positive - hope the HPT is too! I'm taking your advice.. will test on Monday - and again on Wednesday - like you! (that is if :witch: has not come... :af:!

Zoey - you've been quiet- how are you doing hon? :hugs:

Mrsholmes - what's the news with you? :hugs:

Jububbs - anymore testing? how are you feeling? :hugs:

JJF - what nice things have you been doing for yourself lately? 

Everyone else - look after yourself and here's to sticky beans!!

xx


----------



## mrsholmes

hey apple,

still no AF so ive done a IC and a boots early dec test both have faint lines................:shock:

how do I post pics? just dont want to get really excited n case im wrong!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Congrats mrsholmes.. hope it get stronger!!!

Hey Applegirl, I've not tested anymore. dont wanna waste the money since ff doesn't think I've O'd got some really good positive on opk's af ew days ago, but still not really had a temp rise, sayignt that, I'm on cd22 and my temps are STILL way above last months coverline!!! Good luck for your test tomorrow xx


----------



## applegirl

thanks girls!!

Wow - mrsholmes - so exciting - i've never posted a pic here either - but if you click go advanced, then the paper clip above, then browse - I think it should work. Can't wait to check out your tests!!!

:happydance:


----------



## applegirl

jububbs - that all sounds good - keep us up to date :hug:


----------



## KandKsMama

I think I have a BFP 

https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm165/KandKsMama/blah/Image2.jpg

ETA: I am reading back right now, I had some internet issues so I need to catch up


----------



## KandKsMama

Ok I went back and I am seeing quite a few with faint BFPs waiting it out and I see that congrats are in order for veeeh, amber20 & halle


----------



## mrsholmes

going to post it now on the gallery


----------



## KandKsMama

Congrats, I am going to check it out


----------



## veeeh

Hey Applegirl - good luck! Your temps rising and feeling some signs is definitely positive and I can't wait for you to test now! :)

Good luck with your testing Chillbilly - this time tomorrow we could have another bfp!

Good luck to MrsHolmes and Kandksmama - hope those lines get stronger! And to JuBubbs when you test. You must have ovulated if you had good, positive OPKs??!!

babydust to all,
Victoria :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

when u testing apple ?


----------



## amber20

I finally took a digital and it said "PREGNANT"!!!


----------



## JJF

K and K mama-yippie, love seeing all these bfp's coming in and can't wait until Mon-Wed to see some more :) I didn't not start yesterday so I'm offically late but my temps dropped and I've been pmsing so expecting witch today :) My son had stomach bug fri night so up most of night and last night was my little girls 6yr old spend the night, whew, glad thats over, hahaha. IT was fun but its interesting to me to watch how different these little girls are and their habits and stuff, ha. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## applegirl

testing tomorrow Victoria - chillybilly and I tomorrow - will let you know! I'm hopeful - but keeping my feet on the ground. feeling a little sick today!!!!!! up to pee three times during the night last night and the night before!! 

I know that all sounds good, but ladies - honestly I have felt these things before, and :witch: still arrives. I'm just trying not to be sure, and praying that it is true! [-o&lt;


----------



## Ju_bubbs

veeeh said:


> And to JuBubbs when you test. You must have ovulated if you had good, positive OPKs??!!
> 
> babydust to all,
> Victoria :hugs:

You'd think so, wouldn't you! I had positive opk's really early on cd3 and 4 too, then had an identical temp pattern as last months O but ff doesn't think its O and my temp hasn't risen anymore since my recent positive opks so who knows!!

Congrats for all the bfps xxxx:hug:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Oh my so much has happened today!!!!!!!!!
Congrats girls on your :bfp:
So exciting for you all!!!!!!!!!
So k and K's mama soon you'll have 3 under 3?? !!!!!!where do you find...or question should be where WILL you find the energy!!!!!!!!

JJf- late huh???? I'll be thinking of you and NO AF!


----------



## applegirl

congrats KandKs mama!! How did I miss that?:yipee:


----------



## mrsholmes

applegirl said:


> congrats KandKs mama!! How did I miss that?:yipee:


congrats !!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Zoey1

:hi:Hey Ladies , I was at a work conference all weekend and wasn't able to check the thread. Congrats to the new :bfp: annoucers!! This group did so amazing! I can't wait to hear how *Chilly & Apple's *tests go tomorrow. Good luck sweeties!*JJF *my thoughts are with you and so hope your AF doesn't show. :af: Late is always a good sign. *Ju_bubbs* any new news from you? As for me my AF was due today (no show) but every pg test I have taken so far has been negative. So, I really think my period is just late and will probably arrive on Tues or Wed. Total bummer for me, but I am ECSTATIC for all of our new preggers!! :happydance:

Babydust to all of those who will be testing again soon! Hugs Girlies! :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

good luck remember u told me not to give up as there was no:witch: and u was right!!fingers crossed for u


----------



## Zoey1

Thanks so much MrsHolmes!! How late was your AF before you got your :bfp:? Once you did get your positive, was it on a digi or strip test? I think I'm 13dpo still getting BFNs.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Zoey- i just found out my sister had to wait for almost 2 weeks before she got a positive...
Soooooo don't let those negatives get you down!!!!!!!


----------



## veeeh

Good luck to everyone who is testing tomorrow!
AF hasn't arrived for anyone yet so everyone is still in with a chance - don't forget that!

:hugs: Victoria


----------



## KandKsMama

CHILLbilly said:


> Oh my so much has happened today!!!!!!!!!
> Congrats girls on your :bfp:
> So exciting for you all!!!!!!!!!
> So k and K's mama soon you'll have 3 under 3?? !!!!!!where do you find...or question should be where WILL you find the energy!!!!!!!!
> 
> JJf- late huh???? I'll be thinking of you and NO AF!

I love it, they are keeping me active. 3 under 3 wont be too bad, older DD is beginning to potty train so hopefully by the time new baby is here she will be close to fully trained if not all the way. I love closely spaced siblings.

Thank you everyone for the congrats. Congrats to anyone I might have missed.


----------



## KandKsMama

Wanted to add, I dont know how many days DPO I would have gotten my BFPs with my DDs because I tested well over 10 days late with the baby and I didn't test until beginning of June with older DD (conceived last weekend in April) so there is the chance you might not get a BFP for a while. My friend got BFNs and had her period, went into the doctors cause she didn't feel well and found out she was 6 months along. My gma had closely spaced children and with her second born she thought she didn't get AF back because of BFing and she came to the US felt horrible, went to the hospital and thought she peed her pants and it turns out she was in labor. So there is still hope sometimes if you think you get AF or until it shows.


----------



## hopefulfor09

Wow Ladies! Congrats to all of you - so many BFPs! Apple and zoey, chilli, ju and all others still waiting to test - hoping you get a positive! AF showed yesterday....on CD 25 - so I am officially out. Feeling pretty bummed but trying to stay positive...it's hard. DH is upset but trying not to show it, but I know him and after 5 months I think he's starting to get discouraged. We are just going to BD every day this month because with my wonky cycle's (last month 30 days, this month 25) I have no idea when I will O.

Keep us posted on those BFPs and babydust to all.


----------



## CHILLbilly

KandKsMama said:


> My gma had closely spaced children and with her second born she thought she didn't get AF back because of BFing and she came to the US felt horrible, went to the hospital and *thought she peed her pants and it turns out she was in labor*.



:shock:


----------



## applegirl

haha chillbilly - that is a great story! That won't be happening to any of us! (we think that 14DPO is late to test)

So - tested this am - and I would have to say BFN - but then - there is the slightest hint of something.... (if I tilt it sideways, squint, get into the brightest kitchen lights etc etc). 

Before you ask - it defo will not show up on camera - so I won't be putting it in the gallery!! I will be following Chillbilly's advice and testing again Wednesday (or sooner :rofl:). 

Tiny temp drop today, but not a good sleep last night- so not sure how to take that. Will be interested to see how it is tomorrow. 

But - no sign of:witch:- that has got to be good : ) Can't feel her coming either. We will see. [-o&lt;


----------



## CHILLbilly

applegirl- one day to early!!!!!!!!! I almost talked myself into testing this morning as well....:rofl: only because I had tests in the house.

I will be 11 dpo on Monday ( its 1 am so i get to test in 6 hours)....


----------



## Zoey1

Hey girlies! Thanks for keeping me positive thru all of my BFNs. I will test again tomorrow in hopes of seeing those "double" pink lines. I'm definitely seeing a lot of evaps though.

Apple- I love hearing that there is the slightest hint of a line. Oooohh my fingers are crossed for you darlin. :happydance:

You get to test in 6 hrs. Chilly??!! I can't wait to hear. Good luck sweetie!


----------



## applegirl

Chillybilly - ha! It is monday for me girl! I am now 12 DPO : ) 

this is also the day she usually arrives - so will let you know - but feeling hopeful. x


----------



## applegirl

Zoey - don't get down. We are all still in it! Keep your PMA, and watch out for the :witch: You have every chance of getting a positive. Lots of women do not until 14 - 16DPO. 

Sending you :hug:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Hey Zoey, as we always say theres still every chance till af shows up!! I've read about quite a few girls not getting their bfp till 1 or 2 weeks after af was due!

As for news from me... er, more evaps, still no deffo OV and a pink line on a frer, altho i'm not convinced about it coz of all the evaps ive had lately.. so we'll see in a few days. fx! (i think it will show up on camera tho so I'll have a go at a pic!


----------



## mrsholmes

about 4 days, I had a negaitive on the friday with an IC but i then bought a clear blue and a digi on sunday and it was a :bfn: good luck stay postive!


----------



## JJF

Hey girls. My temps are strange! No witch no spotting but backache this morning and many bfn's so still thinking I'm out but where's the witch? Can anyone help me figure out how long my leutal phase was last month vs this month? I thought they were supposed to stay the same. I usually have a 31 day cycle but I am positive I ov early!!!

Great news apple! Sorry zoey! Can't want to hear chilly!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

hi jjf just had a look at your charts.. im no expert, but looks to me like your af was due yesterday going by the length of your lp last month! fx for you :hug:


----------



## Halle71

Hi girls
U got a :bfp: this morning!!!!!
As you will see in Announcements I am a bit worried but trying to stay positive and enjoy it...

Good luck everyone.
Zoey, Chill and JJF, it's looking good and I would be so happy if you could join me in first tri. I'll miss you if you don't.

Love Halide x


----------



## veeeh

Congratulations Halide!!! That's so exciting. I know what you mean about being worried - but it is a happy and exciting time :)

Good news JJF - your LP does should stay the same - but you can ovulate more than once in a cycle so maybe you O'd early and when you normally do too??

Applegirl and Zoey - keep positive. It's definitely not over yet! Sending you tonnes of babydust.

Chillbilly - have you tested yet??

:hugs: Victoria


----------



## CHILLbilly

YAWN!!!!!!!!!! I just woke up......tested right away ...and Negative..but its only 11dpo.

BUT I had a fantastic dream...hehe

Congrats halide.......Its that great stress free vacation sex that did it for you..haha


----------



## JJF

Congrats Halide!!!!! Sorry Chilly. Thanks girls for the help with the LP. Yes, I was thinking yesterday if using a 15day LP phase like my usual months. I am about 98% sure I ov when FF says based on what I was feeling and I don't believe I ovulated anymore that cycle because I have been DRY DRY DRY since that time, which is very different for me, my usually wet a lot...sorry tmi. Just trying to figure this all out...sadly hoping witch gets here soon :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF i hope you get the answers you want.... and the wait isn't too long!!!!!!


----------



## Zoey1

Congratulations Halide!!! Now your journey begins in First Tri. Woohoo! :happydance: 

JJF & J_Bubbs, if you periods still haven't shown, that's wonderful news! I'm sending baby:dust: your way and hope you get those positives very soon!! Keep me posted

Hey Apple- You test tomorrow right? How exciting. I&#8217;m on pins and needles to hear.

Chilly &#8211; 11dpo is still so early test. I have so good feeling about you this month. :dance:

Ok&#8230;. Now I need all of your help! So I am 15dpo today and took another pg test. Photo attached below. There is a definite line, however I&#8217;m sacred it&#8217;s an evap. Any thought?
Thanks Girlies!
 



Attached Files:







preg tests 195-2.JPG
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## amber20

I see it and it definetly looks like a BFP!!! Woohoo!!! I would go get an FR and try that.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Thats a line.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
not faint.....or evap....even though i wouldn't know an evap line...ha BUT I know a positive test line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep testing and I am sure you will see it get darker......
Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsholmes

Zoey1 said:


> Congratulations Halide!!! Now your journey begins in First Tri. Woohoo! :happydance:
> 
> JJF & J_Bubbs, if you periods still haven't shown, that's wonderful news! I'm sending baby:dust: your way and hope you get those positives very soon!! Keep me posted
> 
> Hey Apple- You test tomorrow right? How exciting. Im on pins and needles to hear.
> 
> Chilly  11dpo is still so early test. I have so good feeling about you this month. :dance:
> 
> Ok. Now I need all of your help! So I am 15dpo today and took another pg test. Photo attached below. There is a definite line, however Im sacred its an evap. Any thought?
> Thanks Girlies!

I dont think evaps have colour! mine was like that same brand I think Il try and post a pic but id say its a :bfp: 

can u do a digi?:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Zoey1

Thx so much *Chilly & Amber*! I'm so hoping that is a positive. I'm going to buy a First Response digi on my lunch break. Hopefully it will say "pregnant!" Hey... our digis as sensitive as strip tests? Love & Hugs Ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## veeeh

That's definitely a line!! Usually I find it really hard to see them on the computer but this time I saw it as soon as the picture opened up. It is faint but not difficult to see and it is definitely pink!!!!

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you! Go and get a First Response one or something!

I can't wait for the next result :)

Victoria


----------



## Zoey1

oops double post


----------



## CHILLbilly

Those digies better be sensitive for the price $30 here in canada....Oh would kill me IF i started buying those..hahahaha but goo idea after you see a faint pink line...
awwww I love the colour pink!! hehe
my tests are blue.......I read the instructions nd I have a 87% showing a psitive at 1 day before AF....so not to sensitive.
Not going to use dollar store brands ever.....to unreliable.....thats why they are at the $ store..lol
anyay....so happy for you Zoey----------would love to stay and chat but i gotta have a shower/ clean my house/ take dogs for a walk in the woods.......just hope its not hunting season yet..haha


----------



## Zoey1

Thanks so much *Victoria & MrsHolmes*!! I'm feeling much more confident now that I've heard you responses! MrsHolmes.. did you post you test yet? I'm definitely being on the cautious side. I will post my digi results in a few hours. So nervous.


----------



## applegirl

oh zoey honey - that is defo a line!!
:dance::flower::mail::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp:

so excited for you. what cycle day are you on? xx


----------



## applegirl

so ladies - I have the patience of a 3-year old, so of course I tested again this afternoon, with a different brand on HPT. another very very delicate line (!!!) starting to get a little excited - but will wait and see what tomorrow and the next day bring:af:


----------



## JJF

Oh my gosh, its amazing how fast this thread moves, ha.

ZOEY-WOW, that is a MAJOR line, YIPPPPIIIEEEE, is this the luckies bunch of buddies or what!!!!! Question for you, 15dpo seems like a long time for a girl to have to wait for double lines, hehe, but that one is very very nice. Did you get a line yesterday? Just curious for myself, hehe.

APPLE-oh my gosh, how exciting, can't wait for the next test!!!!!!

Just posted some updating info in my journal, nothing exciting but wanted to tell you all that I just got a HUGE HUGE amount of THICK EWCM that was off the charts stretchy, what the heck is that doing here when AF should be, I'm SO confused, 16dpo today......tons of bfns :( temps took big dip but now going back up. Could I get anymore strange at this point, hehe.....


----------



## JJF

So lets get a list going-I know I'm totally forgetting many of them so help me out, I'm so excited about all of these!

CONFIRMED BFP'S
Amber20
Missholmes
KANDK'SMOM

TOO SCARED TO ANNOUNCE YET hehe
ZOEY



SEEING POSSIBLE LINES?
APPLE


----------



## amber20

Fingers crossed for you JJF!


----------



## JJF

CONFIRMED BFP'S
Amber20
Mrsholmes
KANDK'SMOM
Halle71
Diva4180

TOO SCARED TO ANNOUNCE YET hehe
ZOEY



SEEING POSSIBLE LINES?
APPLE


----------



## Halle71

Oh my god!!! Zoey, that is definitely a positive, Applegirl, looking good. 

This must be some record for the number of BFPs from one cycle group :happydance:

I can't wait for our journey to 1st, 2nd and 3rd tri and little June babies.

The only downside to the timing is that those of us in the UK will have to have winter and summer maternity clothes!!!!

Hx


----------



## applegirl

JJF - I had a big white glob of stretchy cm too - about a hour ago!! 

wow- this is one amazing thread. Zoey - thanks so much for creating it!

I have had this happen before - positives, and I get so happy - then they turn negative. I am feeling good - this feels right, but I am trying to stay careful with my feelings. Will definitely keep you all up to date with everything. 

You ladies have all been amazing this month. Totally kept me sane. I really hope we all make it over to first tri - if not all together then soon soon soon!![-o&lt;


----------



## JJF

Apple-don't we all know that feeling, the caution-ness when you see a faint line but there isn't really such a thing is there, you get all jumpy and excited, hahaha. I'm trying to convince myself that my IC cheapies are a bad lot, all 15 of them, hahahahahaha. I haven't convinced myself YET but I have told myself that several times, ha. Going to just try to watch my temps I guess as an indicator....

Like Halle said, can you believe how many BFPs out of this thread, I'm just amazed as there was only 1 of us about of about 10 from last month. Sad to see you girls move to 1st tri but so very very for yall too. Seems like a few of you this will be your 1st child which is an exciting time. My oldest turns 6 today, right now its 2:09, and this time 6 years ago, my water had broken about 39 min ago,I'm pacing the floor waiting for my mom to pick me up cause my hubby was on motorcycle and couldn't hear the cell phone, ha. My water broke at 1:30pm got to hosp at 3:30, had my baby girl in my arms at 6:02pm!


----------



## mrsholmes

sorry was having tea! ill do it now

this is amazing a very lucky thread I think!


----------



## amber20

I hope to see the rest of you girls getting BFPs so we can all go to 1st tri together!


----------



## mrsholmes

this is my test from pound land lol done on saturday,

ignore the backround I couldn't get the light right 

zoe can u see the line?
 



Attached Files:







honeymoon 029.jpg
File size: 83.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## applegirl

mrs holmes hon - I sure can see that line : ) x:happydance:


----------



## mrsholmes

I posted it for zoe, I think hers is the same!


----------



## JJF

Now Zoey-if that is what your line looks like, I don't call that faint, thats a TRUE BFP for sure, hahaha.


----------



## veeeh

Hey JJF - I know there are so many of us with BFP's and maybe BFP's that it all gets a bit confusing. I think you missed me off your confirmed BFP :)

Applegirl - I'm getting more and more hopeful for you....I can understand you being cautious though. Can you post a picture?

This really is an amazingly fertile group - I hope everyone can come on over to 1st trimester! :)

Victoria


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thats a brilliant line Zoey!! Digis aren't as sensitve as others but thats not a faint line so hopefully a digi will pick it up :D

Can't believe how many bfps there are, all the excitment about you lot is really taking my mind off worrying about if my faint lines will get darker or not lol.

Heres a pic of the FR I did last night btw, for those that aint seen it! Stocked up a couple now so I'll do another in the morning with fmu.
 



Attached Files:







ABCD0019.JPG
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## JJF

*CONFIRMED BFP'S*
Amber20
Mrsholmes
KANDK'SMOM
Halle71
Diva4180
Veeeh (Victoria)

*TOO SCARED TO ANNOUNCE YET* hehe
ZOEY

*SEEING POSSIBLE LINES?*
APPLE


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm on the possible lines list too jjf :)


----------



## JJF

I'm sorry girls, I didn't really forget about you all, just cant keep up hahahaha
CONFIRMED BFP'S
Amber20
Mrsholmes
KANDK'SMOM
Halle71
Diva4180
Veeeh (Victoria)

TOO SCARED TO ANNOUNCE YET hehe
ZOEY

SEEING POSSIBLE LINES?
APPLE
JuBubbs


----------



## Ju_bubbs

it is hard to keep up with so many lines flying around in this group!! my lil faint line is at the end of the last page, incase you missed it :D


----------



## CHILLbilly

Its very exciting to se so many :bfp:
i rememeber last month we only had the one...that was such a let down..........to see so many :bfn:
I almost tld OH that.....so many of my cycle buddies got bfp....YAY!!!
but realized he would have looked at me like I was mad and said " who" whats a cycle buddy......go get some real friends..hahahahaha j/k about the real friends part!
I am so glad I have online TTC friends that I can share my good and bad news with!

So applegirl and JJf.....big globs of cm is such a good sign.......
JJF- happy b-day to your not so little girl...........makes you think that birthdays should be spent with your mom...or at least send her some flowers..LOL ( i'l do that my next b-day) tell my dad...way to go as well...haha


----------



## applegirl

OK - going to attach the faint lines. Ladies -I think/hope you will be able to see these : ) I know they are there, now I just want to keep them and see them get stronger. Having some horrible AF type feelings for the last hour : af:!!
 



Attached Files:







01inv.jpg
File size: 77.9 KB
Views: 15









02.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 19









02inv.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mrsholmes

theres a def faint on the middle one! XX
are they FMU?


----------



## applegirl

the one not taken apart is FMU - but I've been peeing every few hours, even at night, so not really getting concentrated enough I don't think.
thanks though for the encouragement. x


----------



## mrsholmes

hold it in lol! going to do anothe one in the morning?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

They look really hopefull applegirl! Hope we both get some stronger lines soon :hug:


----------



## JJF

I'd call those pretty strong already to be honest, especially the 1st one!!! I either get a definite line, like yours when I got my 10dpo bfp or a HUGE white, nothing to pretend is there spot so I think you are In with your bfp, how exciting!


----------



## amber20

Those are definite lines! I think this one of the luckiest threads right now!


----------



## Zoey1

Okay Ladies.... I took a E.P.T. digi and it said..... "Pregnant!!" So excited! Thank you all for keeping me going. I was sure being so far past OV (15dpo) that I was out this month. I'm totally shocked! 

JJF-Its good news that you havent had your AF! In regards to my dpo I was at 15 and sure I wouldn't get a positive today. One of the reasons I didn't think I was going to get a BFP was because I had absolutely NO line last night. (Especially since some women test at 10dpo and get a line). Are you planning on testing tomorrow?

Oh my gosh Apple!! I totally see a pink line in the 1st & 2nd one. Woohoo!! Stay away AF!!! Are you testing again tomorrow? I totally understand why you are being cautious though. 

Ju-Bubbs- I totally see a faint line chica! How many dpo are you?

Thanks MrsHolmes! Your test looked exactly like mine. Woohoo!

Hey Chilly- When I showed my DH my positive digi, I said and its so exciting, because my cycle buddies are getting their BFPs too! He was very excited for you all. :rofl: 

I cant believe how many BFPs this group has gotten! And I know we will have more before the week is over! 

PS. I LOVE our group!!! :hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

It seems some months have more bfp then others.....
When it gets colder out I am sure there will be ALOT of conceptions...hahaha plus nothing else to do in winter time but :sex:


----------



## CHILLbilly

So Jenn you had negatives right up until 14 dpo......and 15 dpo morning you had a line.....
you have given me hope...hahahaha I'll keep my PMA going!!!!!!!!
i told my OH i tested early and negative and he smiled at me and said " too early sweetie pie"


----------



## amber20

Congrats! Thats so awesome!


----------



## JJF

Wow zoey, that is so exciting and does give me a little hope but I'm going back and forth with the positive/negative energy haha. Okay, so ladies, Zoey moves over to the BFP's hehe :) 

Chilly-it is very early, I've got my fingers crossed big time for ya!


----------



## JJF

*CONFIRMED BFP'S*
Amber20
Mrsholmes
KANDK'SMOM
Halle71
Diva4180
Veeeh (Victoria)
Zoey

*TOO SCARED TO ANNOUNCE YET* hehe
APPLE
JUBUBBS

*BEGINNING TO TEST/STILL TESTING?*
CHILLY
JJF


----------



## Zoey1

Tammy & JJF- You should absolutely keep your PMA going until your AF arrives! That's what you guys told me to do, even though I thought I was definitely out of the game. My fingers aere crossed for both of you. Lots of love, :hugs: and baby :dust:!

Same goes for you Apple & J-Bubbs! I want to see those postive BFP's coming our way!

PS. I love the list! thanks for making it JJF. It's great to keep track of where all our girls are at.


----------



## amber20

This group is on a roll with the BFPs! I am so impressed!


----------



## veeeh

Jenn - CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance:
This is so exciting - we really do have a lucky group and I'm so glad we will be going through this exciting/scary time together!

Ok- we just need a few more to join us babydust Gods :)

Applegirl - I definitely see pink lines.....are you going to test tomorrow morning?

JuBubbs - I certainly see a line for you too!!!

xo Victoria


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yay, Zoey, congratulations! :happydance: 

As for dpo, I have absolutely no idea since FF doesn't think I've O'd even! If I campare my faint line to last months bfp's* I'd guess at around 10dpo, and funily enough 10 days ago is when I was meant to O

*(I had a chem last month btw, I've not gone mad and still TTC even tho I'm already pregnant :rofl:)

Good luck to all the girls still waiting for faint lines to agonise over!!! lol


----------



## Zoey1

Thanks for the congrats Victoria! It looks like we will be moving over to 1st Tri soon. How exciting for you as well. 

Ju_bubbs! I'm sure my opinion will be different from most but, I'm not a big fan of FF. Especially since my temps are always all over the place. FF showed me as fertile for like 11 days. Now come on... I know that can't be true. So I wouldn't put too much stalk into FF, but that's just me. I can't wait to see another positive test from you tomorrow. I'm also very sorry about your chem last month. :hugs:


----------



## mrsholmes

Zoey1 said:


> Okay Ladies.... I took a E.P.T. digi and it said..... "Pregnant!!" So excited! Thank you all for keeping me going. I was sure being so far past OV (15dpo) that I was out this month. I'm totally shocked!
> 
> JJF-Its good news that you havent had your AF! In regards to my dpo I was at 15 and sure I wouldn't get a positive today. One of the reasons I didn't think I was going to get a BFP was because I had absolutely NO line last night. (Especially since some women test at 10dpo and get a line). Are you planning on testing tomorrow?
> 
> Oh my gosh Apple!! I totally see a pink line in the 1st & 2nd one. Woohoo!! Stay away AF!!! Are you testing again tomorrow? I totally understand why you are being cautious though.
> 
> Ju-Bubbs- I totally see a faint line chica! How many dpo are you?
> 
> Thanks MrsHolmes! Your test looked exactly like mine. Woohoo!
> 
> Hey Chilly- When I showed my DH my positive digi, I said and its so exciting, because my cycle buddies are getting their BFPs too! He was very excited for you all. :rofl:
> 
> I cant believe how many BFPs this group has gotten! And I know we will have more before the week is over!
> 
> PS. I LOVE our group!!! :hugs:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

congrats bril news!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm not a big fan of FF either Zoey.. all its done for me this month is confuse the hell out of me! lol Hopefully it'll be the lst month i need to use it for, heh heh


----------



## applegirl

chillbilly & JJF- we are sending you loads and loads of baby dust:bfp::dust:

and for everyone here's a wish for sticky beans!! 

Looking forward to tomorrow's news. :hug:

btw - Chillbilly your OH sounds super sweet and funny : )


----------



## KandKsMama

Wow congrats Halide and Zoey!!!! 
Apple and Ju_bubbs those look like BFPs to me. Keep testing and get that witch to stay away!
I am beginning to think my tests were evaps because I keep feeling like the witch is going to show.... however (keeping my hopes up) with both my DDs before I got my BFPs I kept feeling like AF had arrived (TMI but I was like leaking CM and had severe cramps) and every time I went to the bathroom there was nothing. I am hoping it is the same case now. I am going to try and get a few more tests at the dollar store and see what they show me before I invest in a more expensive one. We are really hoping this is our month, we haven't been trying long but because it was so easy to get pg with the girls it seems like this time around it is taking forever. Now I just gotta find a way to get to the dollar store to get some tests (or maybe find some on ebay cheap) without freaking out MIL until we are certain.


----------



## Zoey1

Hey KandKs- 
Keep thinking positively!! :happydance: I totally believe you have a BFP and it will stick. You know, I just bought an E.P.T digital 3 pack today and only used 1. Would you or any of the other girlies like me to send them?


----------



## KandKsMama

Really? I would love them, do you want anything for them?


----------



## JJF

I didn't realize KandK and Zoey are both in the states, so many of these great ladies are overseas, very cool. Zoey, thank you for the offer, I still think I'm out but I'm sure some of these ladies would love them!


----------



## CHILLbilly

jenn- sweet idea to share your digie....any girls out there with faint lines would love to see it in writing!!!!!!!!
if I get a line in a few days i may "put my name in a hat" so to speak.......
BUT would you not keep them to give to family as an announcement??
be a great christmas gift if you can wait that long.....haha


----------



## hopefulfor09

Holy cow ladies! So many BFP's. Congratulations! What a great thread - thanks for your inspiration and for sharing your amazing news ladies....to those still waiting to test: Lots and lots of babydust to you......I am dealing with a nasty AF this month but am so glad that most of you won't be joining me again as a cycle buddy. Hopefully I will see in first tri next month! 

XX


----------



## amber20

:dust: to you all!!!


----------



## applegirl

morning ladies!! ok - so did the test again this am - and I am willing to say it is
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:wohoo::wohoo:

check it out!!

The line is definitely stronger this am and appeared more quickly. Not going to post in the BFP section yet. Going to wait a few more days. Maybe Thursday - 15DPO. :af::af::af:

Feeling super happy and full of joy.
 



Attached Files:







07_10.jpg
File size: 93.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## applegirl

oh hopeful - just saw your message above. sorry to hear the:witch:got you : (

you are so sweet to be sending us love for our BFPs. Yes - I really hope we will all be over in 1st tri together soon soon soon. :hugs:
x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Congratulations applegirl!!! :happydance:

I'm afraid its not such good news for my test this morning! I got a shiny shite bfn on the FRER and a really faint, most likely evap on an IC :( So I guess the FRER I did the other night was a dud.


----------



## KandKsMama

Congrats Apple!!!!!

Ju_bubbs it's not over yet. Whose to say that FRER you took this AM wasn't faulty and the other was perfect.


----------



## mrsholmes

sorry to hear that Ju, dont give up till af arrives!!

apple- im landed for u!!!!! this groups is great we should carry the group over to 1ST TRI

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Lets hope so K and K, wouldn't that be good!! Defo not giving up mrs holmes, I have another FRER left and a few IC's so I'll be testing daily until af arrives :lol:


----------



## applegirl

yes - ju bubbs - I agree. don't give up till AF shows:af:!!

I know this is a very emotional and confusing time. You are doing so well to keep you PMA. :hugs:


----------



## Halle71

Sorry Hopeful. We'll keep a seat warm for you in tri.

And Chill and Ju_Bubbs - come on, make it a round 10!!

This is *unbelievable* girls - must be one of the best cycle groups ever!!

I'm due 15th June, what are your dates? 

Hxx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I've sent sent FR an email telling them about the + and - tests, and included the lot numbers of both the tests coz they were from different packs, so hopefully they may have had other complaints about one of the lot numbers aswell and be able to tell me which is more likely to be wrong! fx


----------



## veeeh

CONGRATULATIONS Applegirl!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I can't believe how lucky and wonderful this group is!!! I'm so happy for you. We really should carry on this group to First trimester!

Sorry to hear about your BFN this morning JuBubbs - but there's still time and Apple is right...this one could have been a dud.

Sorry AF got you Hopeful but I'm sure we'll see you over in first trimester soon :hugs:

OK - so is Tammy testing today?? Lots of luck to Tammy and JJF!!!

My due date is June 16th Halide - the day after you :)

xo Victoria


----------



## babymad

I've just been reading your thread and wanted to say congrats to all you lucky ladies. It definitely is the luckiest thread I've seen and kept me on the edge of my seat. Wishing you all a H&H pregnancy and for the few that didn't make it, I'm sure your time will come very soon!


----------



## amber20

Congrats applegirl!!!
My due date is June 15.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I've just had another look at this mornings test, I know its a few hours old now, but there is a really really faint pink line on it.. i've had a million and 1 negatives in the past and they've never turned positive before, so hopefully thats a good sign, obviously not a definate one coz of the time.. but im keeping an open mind on it!


----------



## applegirl

yay ju bubbs!! I agree that it is not definate - but such a good sign. looking forward to seeing more new tests from you coming up soon soon. x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

There will def be more! I'm hoping when FR finally get around to replying to my email they'll send me free tests again, heh heh.

They were really good last month when I emailed them about my lines getting lighter each day, turned out to be a chemical, but they still sent me 2 free tests! :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ju_bubbs said:


> I've just had another look at this mornings test, I know its a few hours old now,

So is it bad to look a test 12 hours later.....take it apart....squint at it up to the light......:rofl:
and see a pencil line of blue.NoT grey!!!!!!

I know its the worst thing to do..but before bed I decided to look in the garbage can......thought I saw somehting...tore the thing apart....and saw it.
Probably evap line:dohh: but still exciting to think it may be a little something

So....I will test again tomorrow..day before AF.....
I also noticed my boobs are not as sore as yesterday so.......seeing that little line gave me a tiny bit of hope.
we'll see......
and Ju-bubbs--------hope you get a strong positive soon........


----------



## Ju_bubbs

You never know, could be a good sign for both of us!! lI do always keep tests for a few days, so i can antagonize over them lmao, but I've never seen a neg turn positive before no matter how long ive left it!! Hopefully we'll both be posting def bfp in a few days :happydance:

Talking of boobs, mine are feeling really heavy and tingly today.. being an a/b cup, heainess isn't something I usually suffer with :rofl:


----------



## CHILLbilly

I usually just rip them open.....hahaha but maybe through it out before the 10 mins.......
I see that one line come up and not a cross....and get mad..hahahaha
I was tempted today but i didn't want to waste my last test.......

I told OH about our cycle buddy group getting all those positives and he was sad for me.....said " so now they will leave the group" and I replied..yes BUT its so exciting.......and I'll see them again soon!!!!!!!!
Not sad at all........sad for the few that didn't see the test result they wanted BUT we all have 9 months to see each other in the pregnancy threads............and we'll stalk you preggos til then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

WEll hopefully we'll be joining them in first tri next month if not this month anyway, we wont be left behind for long! I think with nearly the whole group getting bfp's has helped me not to stress over my tests coz I'm too busy being excited for them :lol: xx


----------



## applegirl

hi Chillbilly,

Oh no - no cross! But you are still early?! Honey - we are all hoping for you. :hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

applegirl said:


> hi Chillbilly,
> 
> Oh no - no cross! But you are still early?! Honey - we are all hoping for you. :hugs:

Didn't test today..as I want time to build up some hormones so I don't go crazy trying to see imaginary lines.........LOL
BUT i did look at an old test...and saw a pencil thin line.so..........we'll see.


----------



## applegirl

yay!!! yay for pencil thin lines : ) looking forward to your next test update :af:


----------



## Halle71

Thanks Ju_Bubbs and Chill.
If you don't get your BFPs this month you'll have to carry on the lucky cycle group and get them next month goddammit!!!
You'll have a couple of months to join us in tri.
Hx
Ps Chill, a line's a line.... x


----------



## Zoey1

Oh my GOSH!!! I have missed so much this morning. 

*Applegirl*- CONGRATS SWEETIE! :happydance: I'm so excited that you got your :bfp: and will be joining us in First Tri.

*Tammy*- A thin pink line is still a line! So let those hormones double and test again asap. I just can't wait to hear hun! I know it will be positive! 

*Ju_Bubbs*- Tingly & heavy boobs...super good sign. That's what I had as well. Your recent test might have just been bad. Keep up the positive thinking! I'm throwing baby :dust: to you, *Tammy & JJF*! Where is JJF???

*Hopeful*- I'm so sorry that the :witch: got you hun. She's such a bitch! I know next month will be yours. You better keep us all posted. :hugs:

*Halle*- I'm due on June 17th. Did you move over to 1st Tri. yet?


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, been dying to get on here, if you miss 4 hours on this thread your out of the loop, ha. Witch arrived last night with a vengance, ever since MC had Major clots, sorry tmi, but to be honest I'm just glad to be done POAS cause that stress was getting to me once again. 

Apple, yippie, another one, So excited for you 
Jububbs-fingers crossed and hoping you hear good news from FRER. 
Chilly-girl I have fished all of mine from this month (and found some from last month too, ha) out of my closet trashcan and most of them were bfn's which mean they were correct but some of the ones from last month had definite bfp's so I guess maybe the time limit does matter? who knows! Can't wait to see tomorrows results. If you don't get your bfp this month PLEASE get some cheap IC POAS so you can be more of an addict with us, your good behavior is great but I want to bring you over to the dark side. 

That is so awesome that most of you are due within 2-3 days, so excited for yall and I wanna join your first tri-thread next month! Those of us with bfn's, so far isnt' it only me and hopeful? Anyhoo, we will just have to keep this thread going for our Oct cycles too, ha.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'll be able to keep the group going with you too if I dont get some good tests coming my way soon! :D


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF- sorry AF is so harsh right now.....at least she had the decentcey to show up....and not be 2 weeks late or something ridiculous... Sometimes it feels like we are in limbo waiting for AF to show...I had a 2 day late AF a few months ago ( after an early cycle) and I felt so lost.
I tried to find some of my old negative strips to compare and I threw them all out last month.....so no idea but its was 10 hours after I peed.....i'm still looking at it...LOL

So i am ff to help the fire dept by dressing up as "Sparky" the fire dog......at a baby daycare......hope I don't start tearing up seeing all those cute babies and toddlers..but I'll have a big dog head on so no-one will see...haha
may take pics if I have camera batteries...LOL


----------



## Zoey1

JJF- I'm so sorry that the :witch: got you! Like I said in my other post- she's such a bitch!! Well I KNOW you will get your :bfp: next month and will join us over in First Tri. Your July baby will be coming soon. I'm sure you are relieved to stop POAS though. :rofl: Please keep me posted. I'll be checking in on you & hopeful. Do you have a 28 day cycle normally? :hugs:


----------



## JJF

Thanks Zoey! I typically have a 31 day cycle, however this one was 28 so maybe next month I will :).


----------



## hopefulfor09

Oh Zoey - Congratulations to you! I am so happy you got your BFP.

JJF - Sorry the stupid witch got you too.......next month will be our month sweetie. I can feel it. We just have to BD until next month's AF.......


----------



## mrsholmes

ive just opened a new thread in pregnancy buddies, hopefully the rest will be coming over next month!


----------



## KandKsMama

JJF sorry she came, but you still have this new cycle.

I am not sure what to think anymore, I keep thinking AF has made her visit and go to the potty only to find tons of CM leaking. I also get the pulling pains I got early on in my pregnancies with my DDs. Still haven't been able to get to the store to buy a test or two, but I ordered some more ICs from a different place last night. Hopefully they get here tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## applegirl

JJF - so sorry to hear that the witch got you : ( what a bitch! and sorry to hear she is being so nasty this visit.


----------



## JJF

Kandk can't wait for those IC's to arrive! I'm typing from my phone but it looks like u are on skype, you should pm me ur screen name :)

Mrsholmes, can u post the link here to the tri thread so we can follow the progress of everyone.


----------



## mrsholmes

course:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/61749-pregnancy-buddies-due-june-2009-a.html


----------



## CHILLbilly

I am back from the daycare ........is fire prevention week here so OH is doing alot of seminars and school trips.
I got so hot in that dog head....i felt like i was going to pass out!!!!! ( only ate fruit loop cereal so felt really sick from the heat)

The kids were about 4 and 5 years old.....
and one smart ass says " whos in the dog suit??" haha blew my cover in the first min. BUT those kids were so cute..I had a huge smile the whole time....
We got a pic of me, OH..other fire chief and the kids.....I'm in the suit but my identity is hidden...... I will post it for sure when they get the pics for me.


----------



## KandKsMama

Well DH got to the $1 store and picked me up 4 tests and I just took one.... BFN I am thinking it was evaps on the ICs. AF should be due sometime between thurs. and tues. Last month I got a pos OPK on the 1st and got AF on the 11th (first PP AF). Based on what my old cycle was like I almost always O'ed on CD14/15 but based on last month I got AF 10DPO. This month I assumed I would O on 9/25 but then I saw more signs of O on 9/30. Based on last month if I Oed then got AF 10DPO I figure AF should be here no later than the 10th, but if I go back to my regular cycle then I could get AF as late as the 14th (14DPO). I guess I am still in the running and if true O was on the 30th then I am still only 7DPO.


----------



## lynn23

Hello, I got last af on 10th night or 11th day, so ill join your little group. Congrats to those that got BFP's already!

I think my cycle is a bit longer than some here, 30 or 31 days but it seems I ovulated around 21-25th (had diff CM around that time etc)

I've been feeling nauseated on and off for over a week, which is the main reason I have been suspecting pregnancy. I also have had some other signs. burping more/more gas.. breaking out which isn't too normal. Sore boobs and nipples (which is usual for me with pms).. a foul taste in my mouth yesterday. slight cramping, which is more so tonight (makes me wonder if af is coming?).. and today I had slight dizziness. Also have felt turned off by thinking of some foods, and grossed out part way through eating someone.. and feeling sort of like I am unsure what I want to eat.

Anyway, those are my symptoms. I tested this morning and last night and got BFN. I bought 3 more tests today so I'll prob test every day till I either get AF or a positive test, lol... as I find it kinda tough to wait and not test. lol.. anyway, hope those of you that are waiting will get a BFP too! I am expecting AF around the 11th.. estimating anyway since that's about when I got it last month


----------



## applegirl

good morning ladies. not doing so well right now. this morning's test looked faint again. really want to see that line get darker. did 2 brands of tests. will wait and see... but not looking good :cry:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Oh Applegirl, try not to worry! I know thats easier said than done, especially since I went through the whole lines getting fainter each day last month, but I still worried like hell even tho all the girls were really positive and kept saying 'a lines a line' which it is, they're not designed to accurately measure the level of hormone.. the test you used this morning may have just had a slightly lower sensitivity! If you really are worried that it means something then the best advice I can give is hope for the best but just be prepared for the worst. Test again tomorrow and bet you'll have a brilliant line xxx

Welcome Lynn, your symptoms all sound really good! The not knowing what to eat thing, I was exactly like that on my last lil one, where I was kinda hungry but just couldn't think of anything at all that i fancied enough to actually be able to eat it! Good luck xxx

As for my test this morning, I have a beautiful evap starting back at me from my FRER! That was the last one I have apart from a digi which I dont wanna use untill I've got a deffo line on a normal test, which ever month that may be! lol So I'll carry on testing daily with my IC's untill they run out or af arrives!


----------



## mrsholmes

applegirl said:


> good morning ladies. not doing so well right now. this morning's test looked faint again. really want to see that line get darker. did 2 brands of tests. will wait and see... but not looking good :cry:

Hi apple, why dont try a digi? try not to give up hope a line is a line:hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I always get scared to use digis coz they sensitivity it so low! lol

lil update on my test, I THINK my evap is actually pink!! it's only really faint tho but holding it to the light i can deffo see pink!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Couldn't get a pic of the FRER but heres the IC from today, deffo etting darker coz yesterday the line was too faint for the phone to pick up!
 



Attached Files:







tweaked IC oct8.jpg
File size: 92.6 KB
Views: 9









DSC00170.jpg
File size: 92.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## KandKsMama

That looks like a BFP and not an evap!!!! I see color, keep on testing until you run out of ICs


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yay, was worried it was just me seeig what i wanted to see lol!


----------



## applegirl

Hi Ju bubbs honey - I defo see something there - but had to squint! Let's see what the next few days bring! 

Welcome Lynn! Excited to hear your testing results - let us know. 

Feeling a little better- thanks for the encouragement everyone : ) will keep you in th loop (excuse me while I go to the loo for the 4th time in the last 4 hours)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Your loo useage is a brilliant sign that you have nothing to worry about applegirl... I dont wanna put horrible thoughts into your head, but when I had a chemical last month, all my signs disappeared once my tests started getting fainter!

Hopefully we'll both have great dark bfps to show off over the next few days :hug: xxx


----------



## hopefulfor09

Apple - a line is a line.....i have a good feeling.....how sensitive is your test....try to stay positive hun - I know it's hard but hang in there. You're line will get darker.....and so will ju bubbs.


----------



## Halle71

Apple - please try not to worry.
I'm getting good lines on Boots and FRER but barely visible lines on my internet cheapies so all tests are different. Wait two days and test again.

:hug:


----------



## amber20

Yeah I'm still getting faint lines on internet cheapies.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

IC's are only good for really early faint lines to squint at and wonder over or evaps then :lol:


----------



## CHILLbilly

applegirl-:hug::hugs: I wouldn't worry to much about faint lines on different tests......just like everyone else has said.
enjoy your :bfp: and try not to stress!!!!

Jububs- I hope your wait for a line isn't much longer....( are we the lst 2 waiting for soemthing to happen still??!!!)
I had another negative at 6am..hha so 6 hours later still neg not even a pretend line like the last test from the package.
So I am just going to wait it out.....if AF doesn't show by cd30 ( which is the longest cycle I have had back in july) then I will buy another test..or just go get bloods done a Dr.s


----------



## JJF

Applegirl keep the faith!!! A line is a line :). 

Chilly-darn! Your still in the game though so you keep the faith too!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

CHILLbilly said:


> applegirl-:hug::hugs: I wouldn't worry to much about faint lines on different tests......just like everyone else has said.
> enjoy your :bfp: and try not to stress!!!!
> 
> Jububs- I hope your wait for a line isn't much longer....( are we the lst 2 waiting for soemthing to happen still??!!!)
> I had another negative at 6am..hha so 6 hours later still neg not even a pretend line like the last test from the package.
> So I am just going to wait it out.....if AF doesn't show by cd30 ( which is the longest cycle I have had back in july) then I will buy another test..or just go get bloods done a Dr.s


Yup, I think we are! Got my fingers crossed that my faint line does something spectacular in the morning! Hope we're both moving to first tri soon!! xxx


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Ju_Bubbs~ There&#8217;s definitely a line a there girl! :happydance: Woohoo!! Will you be testing again tomorrow? Good luck sweetie! 

Hi Lynn~ I can&#8217;t wait to hear your test results! 

Apple~ Don&#8217;t get down yet! A faint line is a line sugar. Lines can only appear if it detects HCG in your system :hugs: 

Hey Tammy- You're still too early to know for sure and&#8230;your AF hasn&#8217;t showed. You are definitely in the game. Keep us posted and stay positive. :hugs:

JJF- How&#8217;s your AF? Still brutal?

Love & Hugs Ladies!


----------



## mrsholmes

I agree a line is a line! good luck girlies!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yes Zoey.. I'll be testing in the morning, I was just going to use my IC's til they run out.. but I couldn't resist popping a twin pack of tesco own brand ones in my trolly while I was shopping earlier :giggle:


----------



## Zoey1

:rofl: Ju_Bubbs! POAS is so hard to refuse. I will be keeping my eye out for your :bfp:tomorrow.


----------



## mrsholmes

Ju_bubbs said:


> Yes Zoey.. I'll be testing in the morning, I was just going to use my IC's til they run out.. but I couldn't resist popping a twin pack of tesco own brand ones in my trolly while I was shopping earlier :giggle:

good luck wishing u a :bfp: :hug:


----------



## JJF

Hey Zoey, witch still here, not too brutual but these last two cycles after MC in July have been TMI coming, very clotty so thats no fun and I just find it hard to accept a tiny bit when your body suddenly does things different and it becomes your new normal, you know, but I'm in a calm, happy state during af :)

Hope you girls with your bfp are feeling well. Did anyone ever post the 1st tri thread that I think Mrsholmes started for yall? want to be able to follow everyone....


----------



## Ju_bubbs

No bfp today!

Been looking over my temp chart tho, altho my temps have been up all month coz they neverwent back down after my chemical... they've been a bit high for the last 6 days, so maybe I'm only 6dpo!? Altho that doesn't explain the faint, but definate pink lines ive been getting! Ah well.. only time will tell :)


----------



## mrsholmes

sorry to hear u got :bfn, any sign of the :witch:


----------



## veeeh

Applegirl - everyone else is right - a line is a line, but I hope you get a nice, strong, indisputable line that will make you feel more confident. Hope you are doing ok.

:hugs: Victoria


----------



## Ju_bubbs

mrsholmes said:


> sorry to hear u got :bfn, any sign of the :witch:


I've had light cramps for a few days.. but I dont think its af, coz the cramps i get with witchy are usually so bad i need to take painkillers!

I'll just leave it a few days then test again if she hasn't shown her face by then! 

No news from applegirl today I see... hope thats not a bad sign!!


----------



## applegirl

hi ladies - doing better - growing more confident each day -:af:

I jumped in last night and posted in the new June babies forum, and made a pregnancy ticker - so it is starting to feel real.:wohoo:

will likely wait a few days, do another test and see how 'we' are doing- then try to relax and wait for that first antenatal appt - Oct 30th - yay!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Glad to hear you're being positive applegirl!


----------



## KandKsMama

Glad to hear you are still staying positive Apple.

I think I got another evap. Based on what used to be my 28 day cycle AF should be due today. I have no signs of her yet so there is still hope. I am also noticing a lot of pulling ligament pain which I got with both my girls so I am staying hopeful.

Here is my test for today, original and negative.
https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm165/KandKsMama/blah/IMG_4419.jpg https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm165/KandKsMama/blah/Image3.jpg


----------



## CHILLbilly

Yay Applegirl- your ticker looks fab!!!!! Enjoy your pregnancy without worrying.

KandKsmama- I hope you see definite line very soon.......
I am also due for Af today....and have had very small tiny cramps.... but they are more like aches.....not strong crampy...hard to describe.....but als saw a bit of yellowy-kind of pink cm...with an internal t.paper check yesterday...but nothing more since.

[-o&lt;


----------



## Zoey1

Oh gosh Tammy! It sounds so good. My fingers are crossed for you love! Are yoou testing today?


----------



## CHILLbilly

Only test I have is whether or not I see AF...
Its not as bad as seeing a :bfn: 
BUT if she's a bit spotty and not really a true AF then I will test in a few more days.
( I am getting bitchy tho' and saw a bit of red just now ( internal check)....so I am not to hopeful..BUT you never know. So i will just wait and see.

I checked my calander for Nov...and AF due one day before a family wedding. ( So I will either be just pregnant or bitchy and witchy..) haha and next due date is Dec 4th so 2 more chances before christmas. 
So this cycle as #6 soooooo I may call up my Dr. and say " lets talk"
( Im 37 and have had 1 MC......maybe 2) so don't want to waste any time if there are tests I need to take to make sure my body is in tip top shape.


----------



## applegirl

hi chillbilly - I think speaking to a doc is a good idea. most likely nothing wrong, but its good to put your mind at ease. 

still no AF!:af:
feeling happy. x


----------



## CHILLbilly

So happy for you apple-
I'm getting redder spotting...so think I will be out by tonight.
if for some reason she disppears then hurray!!! but i don't think so.
I'm in a mood as well.....so its obvious she is on her way.

OH made a comment about how much i have spent in HPT in 6 months..( conversation came up as I mentioned I wanted to try OP sticks...the kind that cost .80 each online).....stupid man....does he not realize that saying that to a premenstral woman is almost suicidal.
So I have been cleaning like a mad woman.....I do my best work when I am pissed off.
How dae he.........I am still mad...very very mad!!!!!!!! but it may be my hormones so I won't get into it with him.
arggggggggggg
anyway.......I will cool off.....just need to read some funny stories in general threads.


----------



## applegirl

Chillbilly - I know exactly what you mean. My DB totally does not understand the urge to test. He just says- nature will tell you anyway next week. I know he is right, but he .... ok now he is reading over my shoulder!! 

Don't let this get you down. And I would certainly recommend using OPK. It made a huge difference for us this month : ) 

Any way - you totally test way less than any of us!!
:hugs:


----------



## JJF

Chilly, sorry the OH said that, I'm like you too, I like to clean when I'm mad, and thats the ONLY time I like to clean, hehe. Sorry about the red spotting :( I know in the states, once your around 35 or older they will start testing for you at 6 months. I know that you want ALL your history to be there for them, but I wonder if you should leave the possible #2 MC out if your not sure, I'd hate for them to put you off from testing saying, well if you have had 2 MC then you can get prego, just keep trying until you get a sticky one. Of course then again, perhaps saying you may have had 2 now would prompt additional testing? Who knows. Sorry about that bitch of a witch!!!!!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Chilly - sorry about you're PMS.....fingers still crossed that the witch takes a hike for you....

Sometimes our other halves just don't understand the need for tests. I don't even tell mine I am doing them. I think the BFN's can be just as disheartening for them. But you don't test as often as most of us - I can't believe you're will power is very good. I haven't tried opk's but I have heard good things.....and am thinking about using them myself this month.....hopefully the witch buggers off and you won't even have to worry about it.


----------



## KandKsMama

Still no sign of AF, no cramps, bloating, nothing. Either I need to see a definitive BFP soon or the witch needs to show her ugly face. I hate being in limbo.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Aw Kandksmama- so sorry to hear you are still waiting......
no cramps is such a good sign....
Looks like you are going on 2 days late for AF???
Are you testing every other day???


----------



## KandKsMama

Roughly yes. I have one $1 store left and I am waiting on 5 ICs to come in the mail. I am going cheap unless I see a faint line then I will invest in a better test.


----------



## mrsholmes

hey kand, did u do a test? I agree limbo sucks ! good luck x


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Tammy- I'm sorry that you're spotting. Just remember, that you're not out of the game until you have a full AF flow. However, it would probably be good to talk to dr. if you don't conceive this month. It's always good to have more info. :hugs:

OH can be so annoying can't they?! My DH kept saying to hold off on testing until my AF didn't show. He didn't understand the importance of testing everyday. :rofl: Every time I would get a BFN he would say, "It's ok, it's just not our month. We'll try again." I know he was trying to be sweet, but I just wanted to smack him because I so wanted it to be my month.

Good luck Kand! I hope you get a def. line.


----------



## KandKsMama

Still no AF or a BFP. I am going insane. Everyone has left me, I am all alone because you are either in first trimester or in a new cycle group.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Aw hun....I have my eyes on this thread still........
I'm trying to keep myself busy to take my mind off of another AF.
So it looks like you are 4 days late?? Can you goto dr.s and get a blood test?? or woudl they just tell you to wait it out??

Fingers x'd you get to head off to 1st tri very soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## KandKsMama

Most likely he would, but we are waiting for our insurance to kick in and it might be another couple weeks. I went through half my pg with older DD w/out insurance and it cost me about $1500


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Dont worry Kand K,I'm still here stuck in limbo too! Still no signs of af, altho I think I've worked out I'm only 9dpo now!!! Had a faint line on an IC today, BUT I had faint lines on IC's and 2 FRER lt the start of last week, so god knows whats going on!!!

If my boobs start to gurt anymore tho I'm gunna have to bandage them or something lmao!


----------



## applegirl

I'm still checking in! K&K - oh honey - I hope you can find out soon what is happening. And that you can get insurance sorted. We are so lucky not to have to worry about that. 

And Ju Bubbs - you must be going crazy with these tests - so unclear what is going on! You are doing so well to keep your PMA. 

I am also still so nervous - but feeling more confident each day. I swear I keep expecting to see blood - and so happy when I don't. I'm sure that I will relax a little by week 6... or 8 .... ok 10... no 12! By week 12 I will relax. Here's to making it there. Sticky bean sticky bean sticky bean (my mantra). x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm sure you'll make it to week 12 just fine applegirl! can't wait to see your scan pics.. and all the others from this group!

I really dunno how i'm managing to stay sane atm!!! If it was just IC's i could just pass them off as pink evaps, or just a bad batch of tests since they're so cheap.. but the lines I got on FRER and clear blue last week were far too 'dark' to be evaps, I snuck into boots yesterday afternoon and got more FRER, did one when I got home and had another line like I did last week, and this morning.. nothing again! Apart from IC. I dont think it's a chemical coz I still have all my signs, and theres absolutely no sign of af, last month af arrived before tests went neg, so im lost lol.

Might go and get some pound shop tests later, dont think I've ever had any kind of lines on them before!


----------



## mrsholmes

hyia! im stil checking in too! at least AF hasn't arrived.Ju I used the pound ones and had a really faint line its worth a go! 
Kand sorry u have to wait for the insurance must be a nightmare!
Hopefully u can join us in the june buddies group soon its still open xx


----------



## kittiekat

Hi KandK,

I am still here too. 7 dpo for me so still got a long way to go yet lol.

Applegirl I love your new profile pic!!


----------



## veeeh

I'm still checking in too!
Hope everyone gets some kind of resolution soon - hopefully a BFP and then you can join us! :)

JuBubbs - are you going to get a blood test done? 

:hugs: Victoria


----------



## Ju_bubbs

no, not at the moment. If I only O'd on cd20 I've gotta while to go till af is due so I'll stick it out for now and see if she arrives or not I think


----------



## kittiekat

I wish I had your patience Ju bubbs, I know you must be getting frustrated with testing but I am only 7 dpo and I have already tested twice lol :rofl:. One yesterday and one today! I swear I saw something today........ but I do have test googles on :dohh: so it could be nothing, will have to wait til tomorrow now.


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Girls, I'm still checkin in too! I hope all of you get your BFPs soon! 

I was testing at 7dpo too Kittie! :rofl:

I hope the AF stays away for you Ju_bubbs! When are you planning on testing again? :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

Zoey - you were testing at 2DPO!!! :rofl:


----------



## KandKsMama

No AF still I am holding out on testing anymore. I already used two ICs with BFNs not even an evap. I could be anywhere from 12-17DPO so it is hard to tell. AF could have been due at the latest on Tues. the 14th, but as early as the 5th so I dont know.

ETA: GL everyone still waiting, hopefully it is a good sign for us remaining that we'll get BFPs.


----------



## KandKsMama

No AF yet, still BFNs. Noticing EWCM so I am wondering if maybe because of the BFing that I am going to O super late and get AF 10DPO like my O last month. Still doesn't explain mild EWCM on 9/25 and tons more on 9/30. I am not sure how soon I would see a BFP either way because I was already 10 days late with younger DD when I test and with older DD I had no money and started a new job so I went to a free clinic after I missed two AFs.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Zoey1 said:


> Hey Girls, I'm still checkin in too! I hope all of you get your BFPs soon!
> 
> I was testing at 7dpo too Kittie! :rofl:
> 
> I hope the AF stays away for you Ju_bubbs! When are you planning on testing again? :hugs:

Tested again today, but had to use tests from the pound shop coz I ran out of IC, but these ones are 25 not 15 :(


----------



## applegirl

hey jububbs hon - I think Superdrug are meant to be 10 - and I believe they are on offer at the moment. ASDA are supposed to be 25, but I think they pick up below that. 
x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thanks applegirl, I'll have to check my bank balance and hopefully pop to superdrug! The nearest asda is about 25 miles away.. its crap living in cornwall! lol


----------



## kittiekat

I may be joining you in first tri soon girls!! I have had a couple of faint positives in the last two days and they seem to be getting stronger:wohoo: I am holding all my fingers and toes and just praying this is a sticky one and not another chemical

Wish me luck girls!!


----------



## applegirl

good luck kittiekat!!! x :wohoo:


----------



## Zoey1

Good luck Kittie Kat! Take a pic of your :bfp: !!! :happydance:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ohhhhh KittieKat... thats great news..........
those lines WILL get stronger....stick bean stick...........


----------



## mrsholmes

kittiekat said:


> I may be joining you in first tri soon girls!! I have had a couple of faint positives in the last two days and they seem to be getting stronger:wohoo: I am holding all my fingers and toes and just praying this is a sticky one and not another chemical
> 
> Wish me luck girls!!

good luck:happydance::happydance:


----------



## KandKsMama

The witch got me this morning! I love BFing my daughter but man would I really like to have a normal cycle again. This means that this cycle was 33 days, but it also means that I am getting AF at 14DPO again, just taking a little longer for it to happen. There is still a chance I can join you in June 09 though. If we conceive this cycle I would be due like the second week of July, but due to my past history of PTL my doctor might just plan my repeat c-section for the last week of June when I would be 37/38 weeks. With Keira this last time I was 11 days away from my DD, and with Khloe I was 6 days before my DD. With Keira this last time I went into labor around 35 weeks and they kept stopping it until the day before my planned c-section. So there is the chance if I got pg and was due around July 14th that my c-section might be planned for the early days of July and/or end of June and if I go into PTL he will most likely do it at 36-38 weeks.


----------



## mrsholmes

ohhh no! she's such a cow! at least ur not in limbo anymore, will keep fingures crossed for u :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

sorry to hear that K&Ks mama... :hugs:


----------



## KandKsMama

On a plus note I forgot to add, I got my state medicaid card today which now means I have insurance!!!! So we are now officially good to go if we do conceive.


----------



## applegirl

yay for insurance!! that's great hon. x


----------



## CHILLbilly

Sorry she got you kand Ks mama......
good to hear you have medical coverage........
and I say hurray for July babies.......i was one and OH was born the next day 3 years later!!


----------



## JJF

Chilly has a younger man, wooohhhhooo, think I knew that already but....


----------



## KandKsMama

Thanx ladies. Hopefully those of us that didn't get our BFPs this cycle will be heading over this time around to join the rest of you in 1st Trimester.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Aww sorry K&Ks mama! fingers crossed for you this cycle! xxx


----------



## amber20

Good luck you guys for July babies.


----------



## hopefulfor09

Thanks amber 20 and ju bubbs.....should we start a new thread for this month chilli, jjf and ks mama? I am due to ov anyday.......so if I am not on here you know where I'll be....chin chincha bow wow. LOL. Get bd'ing girls so we can move on over to first tri! I am sending you lots of babydust.


----------



## kittiekat

Sorry the witch got you KandK but I love your postive thinking for a june/july baby, keep it up hun!

Well I did another test today, FRER and there was definiely two Lines :bfp: :cloud9: (did an IC as well and the line was darker but quite faint still, is that normal? The FRER was faint but very noticable, you didn't have to tilt, or squint to see it :rofl: 

I am gonna try the CB digi either tomorrow morning or on Friday (properly wait til friday to make sure I have enough HCG before I do, don't know why but a big NOT PREGNANT staring at me is sooo much worse than just one line showing lol).

I feel quite positive about this month but I would like to get to 6 weeks before I become too excited, who am I kidding, as long as there is a line by the end of the weekend I will be shouting from the roof tops :rofl:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Good luck Kittie - but it looks great! The lines will get darker....sending loads of babydust.


----------



## amber20

I had my first BFP on the Oct 2. My IC tests were never that dark until this morning and it was finally as dark as the control line.


----------



## kittiekat

Its mad how they just don't show it yet they are suppose to pick up HCG at 10Mui which is very low! There is a very faint line there but I wouldn't have believed it if it wasn't for my lovely lovely FRER :rofl:


----------



## KandKsMama

Congrats Kittie!!! Sounds like a BFP to me.

I started a new thread, I can rename it if you like.... unless someone else has... I looked and didn't see a thread by any of us. I am going to change it because we all got AF on different days, so for now I am going to name it Come on July Babies! Hop on over girls


----------

